# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod - sigurna ili nesigurna rabota?

## srecica

> dal je uopće legalno roditi doma, dal je neasistiran porod legalan?


Porod kod kuce (izvan bolnicke ustanove) nije ilegalan, on uopce nije zakonski reguliran niti asistirani niti neasistirani. Raspravu oko stanja u nasim uvjetima smo imali na forumu mislim pod nazivom Porod kod kuce-nasa realnost pa mozemo tamo nastaviti na tu temu.

Ja bih jos jednom zamolila da se vratimo na temu ovog topika, a to je 'Savjeti u vezi kucnog poroda' i jos jednom pisem ovo je PDF *podrške*, a ne poticanja i nagovaranja. Svatko je sam odgovoran za odluke koje donosi.

----------


## momze

vidim da je nekima dosadno na onom topiku od silan, pa se sad sjatile ovdje...

ako krenete raspravu o svrsishodnosti podforuma podrske, disklejmerima i ostalima stvarima koje su vec toliko puta prozvakane na ovom forumu, brisat cu vase postove.
za one koje su cule za Hathor the Cow Godess, stavljam ovdje jednu obavijest koja moze nekima biti zanimljiva:

Hathor the Cow Godess je izdala knjigu.
Obratite paznju na pricu koja ju je inspirirala za zbirku.

The idea for the book Simply Give Birth came to me a couple of years ago, as most of my ideas come to me, while breastfeeding. This particular day was unexceptional, except that I happened to sit down to nurse a sleepy baby and forgot to grab my book first. So I fished around in a drawer beside the chair and unearthed a stack of The New Nativity — a quarterly collection of unassisted birth stories. Lo and behold, that’s when and where *I read Fiery’s Birth Story by Poppy Street-Heywood. Poppy begins her birth story with, “45 weeks and 4 days. That’s how long Fiery took to enter the crazy world outside my body.”* Then casually, almost as if it were not the most important thing in the world, describes her birth that was long overdue and yet, somehow didn’t seem to cause her any fear or complaint. She just simply gives birth. Right there in the bathroom, just like it was any other day.* And then, that’s when she got me with this line: “My other two births were not medically necessary c-sections before labor…”* *and I was hooked. I wanted to know more! How had she the composure? How had she the faith? The spirit?* Then like a fisherman pulling in the big marlin she passes the pen to her husband and lets him tell his side of the story too. Humorous, witty, matter-of-fact, he claims that he “wasn’t worried at all.” I believed him. And my first thought was that this story needed to get out there into the world.

I contacted the editor of The New Nativity, and she helped me get in touch with Poppy. I asked her for permission to use her story. For what, I had no idea, but something, something…fast forward a few months later and I’m asked to speak at The Trust Birth Conference and an idea came to me, that for too long the other story, the drama, and pain and horrifyingly out-of -control helplessness, has been the predominant tale. It’s time for that story to go the way of dinosaurs. There’s a new way to tell our birth stories, a simple way, with humor and spirit and matter-of-fact exuberance, and that if we collect these types of stories and spread them out into the world, we’ll be spreading the idea that birth is a funny, crazy, everyday, yet still life-changing to our very core, experience. Because it is all that. And more.

----------


## mujica

Ja nisam do sada pratio temu, već sam danas pogledao što se ovdje piše.
Ne mogu vjerovati da netko potiče neasistirani porod kod kuće i da čestita na tome što malabeba nije uopće išla ginekologu radi praćenja trudnoće.

Čitajte novine.
Vidjet ćete da i u bolnici umiru i žene i djeca pri porodu, a zbog neočekivanih komplikacija pri porodu.

Kako si netko zamišlja da će roditi kod kuće bez asistencije ako je npr. dijete poprečno postavljeno, pa još ima omotanu pupčanu vrpcu oko vrata.... ili placenta ili miom prekriva otvor cerviksa?
Prosurfajte si malo po internetu koje su indikacije za carski rez.
Kako bi žena rodila kod kuće ako ima takva stanja?
A kako će znati ima li ih ako ne ide ginekologu pratiti trudnoću?

Može umrijeti i dijete i majka.

Jedino što bi došlo u obzir, ako netko želi roditi kod kuće je to da vrlo pomno prati razvoj trudnoće, da nema nikakvih naznaka komplikacija, da pri porodu asistira kvalificirana osoba koja je upoznata sa svim detaljima tijeka trudnoće, koja ima svu potrebnu opremu sa sobom (lijekove, sterilne instrumente, uređaj za praćenje rada srca djeteta, opremu za reanimaciju, infuzije....) i još mogućnost neposrednog kontakta sa bolnicom u slučaju potrebe.

Sve ostalo je neodogovorno prema rodilji i djetetu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ako postoji potreba za ovakvim komentarima, ako se zeli dobrohotno djelovati da bi se sprijecilo neko zlo i ukazalo na isto, ukazati na neodgovornosti i pozvati na odgovornost, otvorite temu na drugom podforumu i djelujte tamo.
> Tko zeli raspravljati s vama, moze tamo.


I takva tema se neće zatvoriti? Mislim, od jučer su već 2 zaključane, a u njima se radilo bas ovo:


> ako se zeli dobrohotno djelovati da bi se sprijecilo neko zlo i ukazalo na isto, ukazati na neodgovornosti i pozvati na odgovornost, otvorite temu na drugom podforumu i djelujte tamo

----------


## momze

> Ja nisam do sada pratio temu, već sam danas pogledao što se ovdje piše.


Trlababalan, pa naravno da nisi pratio. Ne mozes pratiti sve na forumu i na sve reagirati, zar ne?  :Wink: 

Posljednje upozorenje, nastavite li raspravljati o poticanju neasistiranog poroda doma i traziti nepravilnosti u radu foruma - brisat cu vase postove.
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

_Momze obrisala post od Daedi - raspravi o forumasici Silan nije mjesto na ovom topiku. Hvala na razumijevanju_

----------


## mujica

> Posljednje upozorenje, nastavite li raspravljati o poticanju neasistiranog poroda doma i traziti nepravilnosti u radu foruma - brisat cu vase postove.
> hvala


Brisat ćete postove u kojima se kritizira poticanje neasistiranog poroda?   :Shock: 
Zbogom.

----------


## momze

trlababalan, mislim da jako dobro razumijes na sto sam mislila...

osvrnut cu se na jedan komentar gore gdje se govori da je igrom slucaja porod doma prosao...
zanimljivo mi je kako svi mislite da zdravoj trudnici tj. rodilji visi damoklov mac nad glavom kada se odluci smanjiti broj pregleda ili uopce ne ici ginekologu, roditi doma itd...
i svi, ne samo forumasi i lijecnici, stalno govore kako nesto u sekundama moze poci po zlu

imala sam priliku prisustvovati trodnevnom seminaru na kojem je pricao Michel Odent (nekima na ovom forumu se kosa na glavi dize pri pomenu njegovog imena), ali je covjek zaista vizionar i jedinstven u svojim istrazivanjama i radu. 
i postavljeno mu je pitanje koliko je, zapravo, realna ta konstatacija da nesto moze poci po zlu doslovce u nekoliko sekundi
on je rekao da u 60000 poroda kojima je prisustovao (od bolnickih do poroda doma) to se nikada nije desilo. 
jer ako nesto nije u redu to se otkrije ranije

----------


## ivarica

mislim da je odent govorio o iskustvu 30000 poroda
i porodi na kojima je on prisustvovao su onda valjda asistirani

pisem prije nego napise netko drugi LOL

----------


## Angie75

"jer ako nešto nije u redu to se otkrije ranije".

Čak i ako trudnica ne ide na preglede?

----------


## Deaedi

> i postavljeno mu je pitanje koliko je, zapravo, realna ta konstatacija da nesto moze poci po zlu doslovce u nekoliko sekundi
> on je rekao da u *60000* *poroda kojima je prisustovao* (od bolnickih do poroda doma) to se nikada nije desilo. 
> jer ako nesto nije u redu to se otkrije ranije


OK, da je čovjek radio 30g x 365 dana (bez godišnjeg, vikenda), to bi bilo 10800 dana. Znaći, bio je prisutan na *5-6 poroda dnevno*. Svaka čast.

----------


## Deaedi

> mislim da je odent govorio o iskustvu 30000 poroda
> i porodi na kojima je on prisustvovao su onda valjda asistirani
> 
> pisem prije nego napise netko drugi LOL


Aha. OK, sudjelovao je na 2-3 poroda dnevno, svaki dan.... *Impresivno.*

----------


## ivarica

radi vec preko 50 godina

----------


## momze

Daedi, Odent ima preko 80 godina (nikad mu toliko ne bih dala) i sigurno 50 godina iskustva




> mislim da je odent govorio o iskustvu 30000 poroda
> i porodi na kojima je on prisustvovao su onda valjda asistirani
> 
> pisem prije nego napise netko drugi LOL


ne nuzno
znas da je on rekao da cesto sjedi u kutu ili u drugoj sobi ili jednostavno zaspe dok zena sama radja  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

ja to ne zovem neasistiranim, a ti kako hoces

----------


## momze

> "jer ako nešto nije u redu to se otkrije ranije".
> 
> Čak i ako trudnica ne ide na preglede?


Angie75, da. jer zena osjeti kada nesto nije u redu
dat cu ti primjer - bilo je jako puno pitanja bas u vezi neodlaska na kontrolu, neradjenja rutinskih testova i sl. 
i sto ako je trudnoca vanmatericna itd..

on je rekao da ako se radi o vanmatericnoj trudnoci, zenu ce boljeti u predjelu trbuha. moguce je da ce imati grceve i tada je glupo ne otici lijecniku
takodjer, kada je govorio o besmislenosti testiranja za anemiju ili ogtt testiranja, rekao je da to sve vazi za zdrave trudnice, ne za one, na primjer, koje su imale dijabetes PRIJE nego sto su ostale trudne

----------


## Penelop@

> Angie75, da. jer zena osjeti kada nesto nije u redu
> dat cu ti primjer - bilo je jako puno pitanja bas u vezi neodlaska na kontrolu, neradjenja rutinskih testova i sl. 
> i sto ako je trudnoca vanmatericna itd..
> 
> on je rekao da ako se radi o vanmatericnoj trudnoci, zenu ce boljeti u predjelu trbuha. moguce je da ce imati grceve i tada je glupo ne otici lijecniku
> takodjer, kada je govorio o besmislenosti testiranja za anemiju ili ogtt testiranja, rekao je da to sve vazi za zdrave trudnice, ne za one, na primjer, koje su imale dijabetes PRIJE nego sto su ostale trudne


Kad imaš miom, ne boli te ništa. Čak i ako naraste do veličine dvije muške šake. Možeš se osjećati fenomenalno (ko ja) a eto.. dijete ne dobija dovoljno hrane zbog toga, ti imaš bezbolne kontrakcije za koje čuješ da su normalne u trudnoći jer se savršeno žensko tijelo priprema za porod..

Trenutak kad bi shvatila da nešto nije u redu je onaj kad odeš kod ginekologa ili kad je već kasno.

Bi li se i jedna osjećala imalo odgovorno da je jednu takvu trudnicu podržavala u nekontroliranoj trudnoći i neasistiranom porodu?

----------


## momze

> Bi li se i jedna osjećala imalo odgovorno da je jednu takvu trudnicu podržavala u nekontroliranoj trudnoći i neasistiranom porodu?


Penelope, opet se brkaju kruske i jabuke.  :Smile: 

ovdje nitko ne podrzava trudnice da se ne kontroliraju u trudnoci, niti ih nagovaraju da radjaju neasistirano
'jeee, bravo, bas si hrabra sto odbijas preglede'.. i slicne izjave tj. nagovaranja ja ne nalazim na ovom forumu

ja sam o asistiranom porodu doma procitala na rodinom forumu i odlucila roditi doma, ne zato sto je to netko napisao na forumu, vec zato sto sam duboko u sebi osjetila da je to ispravno i da je to moja zelja. 
isto tako sam procitala na forumu da se alergijska astma moze lijeciti homepatijom, probala sam, ali kod mog djeteta nije bilo uspjesno - sada ga lijecim konvencionalno, antiinnflamatorniim lijekovima, bronhodilatorima i kortikosteroidima...
ukratko, svatko je odgovoran za svoje zdravlje i zdravlje svog djeteta
forum je tu da ti pruzi informacije koje tebi i tvojoj obitelji mogu biti korisne, a i ne moraju
nece osoblje foruma o tome odlucivati, vec ti

----------


## Penelop@

Ja to shvaćam, ali dozvoli činjenicu da ako osoblje foruma jasno ne kaže da je to užasno opasno i da apsolutno ne podržava trudnoću bez ginekološke kontrole i neasistirani porod da se to smatra kao podržavanje takvih odluka. Tim više što se pri svakoj takvoj priči slavi ženska snaga i intuicija i ne prijeti se brisanjem.
Kad netko upozori na opasnosti onda se prijeti i zaključavaju se teme.

Porod doma sa obučenom babicom kojem je prethodila redovita kontrola kod liječnika nikako nije isto rizičan kao i onaj bez ičega. S ovim prvim se mogu i složiti (iako ja sama ne bih) ali ovo drugo je na nivou da čovjeku kažeš da je ok skočiti sa 5. kata jer je tvoja susjeda isto tako pa joj nije bilo ništa jer je imala sreću da taman prolazio kamion s vatom pa je zveknula na njega.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Angie75, da. jer zena osjeti kada nesto nije u redu


ovo apsolutno nije istina
i ne može proći čak ni na podforumu podrške

----------


## ivarica

> ovo apsolutno nije istina
> i ne može proći čak ni na podforumu podrške


slazem se
neke zene osjete da nesto nije u redu, neke zene ne osjete
ali ne moze stajati da sve zene osjete i da su sve zene na taj nacin bondane same sa sobom
ok, neke jesu, ali to su onda anegdote koje mogu potvrdit svaku tezu, kao sto odent kaze, a ne pravilo

----------


## momze

Penelope, a jel bi ti skocila sa 5. kata da ti ja to kazem?
Ili bi najprije promislila o posljedicama?
na stranu, sto ti ja tako nesto nikada ne bih rekla.




> Ja to shvaćam, ali dozvoli činjenicu da ako osoblje foruma jasno ne kaže da je to užasno opasno i da apsolutno ne podržava trudnoću bez ginekološke kontrole i neasistirani porod da se to smatra kao podržavanje takvih odluka.


ali zasto osoblje foruma mora reci da je uzasno opasno nekontrolirati zdravu trudnocu?
kao prvo, mi nismo lijecnici
kao drugo, da je tako uzasno opasno kako ti kazes, vec bi odavno izumrli kao vrsta
kao trece, kada ne bi educirali zene o necemu sto im lijecnici ne govore, ovaj forum bi izgubio svoju informativno/edukativnu svrhu  - pliz, nemoj informiranje brkati sa nagovaranjem. ja ti dam informaciju, ti odlucujes sto ces sa njom

mislim da  se brka informiranje sa nagovaranjem tj. podrzavanjem
zasto je lose ako netko napise da je zenino tijelo mudro i da moze roditi? 
to ne mora biti primjenjljivo na sve, ali je vazno poruciti zenama
jer, kako je rekao Odent na gore pomenutom seminaru, danas vise nema normalnih trudnica. ne postoji trudnica koja nema nekakav problem - jer od desetine rutinskih testova koji svaka trudnica danas mora obaviti,  nesto ce se naci da nije u redu (anemija, gestacijski dijabetes, prevelika tezina, strep B ), a u vecini slucajeva ta testiranja su nepotrebna i samo zastrasuju rodilju
zasto je lose ovo prenijeti na forumu i reci da je to rezultat istrazivanja i rada covjeka i njegovih suradnika u posljednjih 50 godina?
zasto zene ne bi cule nesto i ovome, a ne samo o onome sto im njihovi lijecnici govore?

----------


## Majuška

> ovo apsolutno nije istina
> i ne može proći čak ni na podforumu podrške


X

a ako žena (kao masu njih) nije osjetila/znala da nešto nije u redu?
sad se te žene nakon ovakve rečenice mogu samo još bijednije osjećati..

pa prava ženka/majka/ratnica takve stvari jednostavo ZNA, ne?

Cure, jako vas cijenim zbog masu stvari ali ne mogu ovo prožvakati, ma nikako

----------


## momze

> ovo apsolutno nije istina
> i ne može proći čak ni na podforumu podrške


izvlacis me iz konteksta
ili sam se nezgrapno izrazila. govorila sam o slucaju vanmatericne trudnoce.
ok, netko je pomenuo miom i da on uopce ne boli...
Penelope, ako nije preintimno pitanje, sto je napravljeno sa tvojim miomom? odstranjen je za vrijeme trudnoce?

----------


## Val

> isto kao što se nitko ishitreno ne odlučuje za homeopatiju u slučaju teške infekcije UPRAVO zato što je to pročitao na forumu.
> šta se treba još desiti da shvatite već jednom da i takvih ljudi ima, ja ne razumijem. 
> 
> zašto se ne može osuditi odluka da se rodi doma, neasistirano, bez ijednog pregleda. što ima pozitivno u tome da se ne ode ginekologu? na običan pišljiv pregled. *jel su mogli biti blizanci? jel su mogli biti blizanci* *na zadak?*


uff, i onda se u onoj jednoj sekundi (Odent i ostali) dogodi da ti tlak ode na iznad 200 i počneš
se gušiti. samo je jedna sekunda bila u pitanju od izuzetno dobrog stanja do gušenja. a prije sam bila niskotlakaš.

inače, nisam protiv poroda doma, ali bez pregleda i još, k tome, neasistirani...ne znam...

----------


## ivarica

val, nemoj se uvrijediti, ali odentove statistike i porode kojima on asistira ne mozes usporedjivati sa svojim, jer na takvim porodima je zajednicko samo to da se u finalu dijete rodi

----------


## momze

Majuska, nema potrebe za cinizmom. Ne govorim mi ovdje o amazonkama.  :Wink: 




> a ako žena (kao masu njih) nije osjetila/znala da nešto nije u redu?


na sto se odnosi ovo 'nesto nije u redu'?
daj mi primjer tj. posljedicu - dijete umrlo, dijete ima downov sindrom, omotana pupkovina, placenta previa, nedovoljno tekucine... 
reci mi na sto konkretno mislis

----------


## Angie75

Znači, Odent je prisutan samo na porodima savršeno zdravih trudnica. Kako bi onda uopće poznavao komplikacije?

----------


## ivarica

> Znači, Odent je prisutan samo na porodima savršeno zdravih trudnica. Kako bi onda uopće poznavao komplikacije?


otkud ti sa takav zakljucak?
nisi ga mogla iscitat iz niceg ovdje opisanog

----------


## Val

> val, nemoj se uvrijediti, ali odentove statistike i porode kojima on asistira ne mozes usporedjivati sa svojim, jer na takvim porodima je zajednicko samo to da se u finalu dijete rodi


zašto?
ja sam se nadovezala ne sekundu na koju se ovdje pozivaju i na cvjetinu ideju da trudnoća može biti i blizanačka, a da majka to ne zna, ukoliko nije bila na pregledu.
ja njega ne podcjenjujem, ali ovo što sam napisala je itekako moguće.

----------


## Angie75

Ivarice, pa kad tako kategorički tvrdiš da je porod kakav je imala Val sasvim nešto drugo od onih na kojima je prisutan Odent.

----------


## momze

ANgie, zato sto su porodi na kojima je ODent prisutan, neuznemiravani porodi.
Ajde, malo prodji po onom linkom "istinski neinterventan porod po ODentu, pa ces skuziti na sto je Ivarica mislila

----------


## ivarica

> Ivarice, pa kad tako kategorički tvrdiš da je porod kakav je imala Val sasvim nešto drugo od onih na kojima je prisutan Odent.


 
iz njegovog iskustva 30000 poroda na njegov nacin - stvari se ne dogadjaju u sekundi, kao sto val kaze da su se dogodile
jer se niti kod val vjerojatno nisu dogodile u sekundi, ali nije bilo nikog u blizini ko moze osluskivat, hoce ili zna prepoznati probleme dok ne dodju do zadnje sekunde

to sam htjela reci
odent je protiv toga da se ceka da se dogodi ta zadnja sekunda pa da se zenu i dijete spasava, ali nije protiv intervencija kad porod ne ide lagano

----------


## Angie75

Ok, da ne bude zabune, ja bih jako voljela da kod nas postoji mogućnost asistiranog poroda kod kuće. 
Ali mi smeta što se uvjerava baš svaku ženu da bi ona to mogla. Inače nešto s njom nije u redu i treba joj potpora neke ženske grupe, da malo karikiram.

----------


## ivarica

> Ali mi smeta što se uvjerava baš svaku ženu da bi ona to mogla.


kako mene nitko to ne uvjerava?
osjecam se iskljucenom  :Grin: 

za kvalitetu rasprave pozeljno bi bilo da izbjegavate rijeci svi, svak i svakog

----------


## Majuška

> Majuska, nema potrebe za cinizmom. Ne govorim mi ovdje o amazonkama. 
> 
> 
> na sto se odnosi ovo 'nesto nije u redu'?
> daj mi primjer tj. posljedicu - dijete umrlo, dijete ima downov sindrom, omotana pupkovina, placenta previa, nedovoljno tekucine... 
> reci mi na sto konkretno mislis


pobogu kako žena osjeti da je pupčana omotana djetetu oko vrata? pretpostavljam da joj prvi glas o tome bude na pregledu kod doktora (u idealnom slučaju, iako se ponekad sazna kad dijete već bude vani, ali to je druga tema)

ma ne razmijem taj stav da žena treba osjetiti kada nešto nije u redu. možda si se nespretno izrazila.

----------


## Val

da, nisu se stvari dogodile u sekundi, tlak je varirao dan-dva ranije, ali fizički ja to nisam osjetila kao neku promjenu.
promjenu sam osjetila tek kad je bilo kritično. ja o tome govorim. naravno da problem tinja i ranije, ali se pokaže u sekundi.

i sad zamisli tako rodilju doma, tlak varira (do 150), a ona to ne osjeti i onda bum...nemaš zraka, padaš u nesvijest.

----------


## Penelop@

> Penelope, a jel bi ti skocila sa 5. kata da ti ja to kazem?
> Ili bi najprije promislila o posljedicama?
> na stranu, sto ti ja tako nesto nikada ne bih rekla.


Naravno da ne bih ali postoje ljudi koji bi. Možda nije dobra usporedba s moje strane ali recimo da žena ima strah od bolnica i liječnika (ko što se netko boji aviona) da li je u redu povlađivati toj osobi i savjetovati joj da sluša svoje instinkte i osloni se na svoju snagu a ne potraži pomoć da taj strah prevaziđe. Vrlo je lako krenuti linijom manjeg otpora i uljuljkati se u neki savjet ako ti paše i još ako ti plješću... pa gdje ćeš bolje.





> ali zasto osoblje foruma mora reci da je uzasno opasno nekontrolirati zdravu trudnocu?
> kao prvo, mi nismo lijecnici
> kao drugo, da je tako uzasno opasno kako ti kazes, vec bi odavno izumrli kao vrsta
> kao trece, kada ne bi educirali zene o necemu sto im lijecnici ne govore, ovaj forum bi izgubio svoju informativno/edukativnu svrhu  - pliz, nemoj informiranje brkati sa nagovaranjem. ja ti dam informaciju, ti odlucujes sto ces sa njom


Kako znaš da si zdrava trudnica ako nisi bila na pregledu? Instinkt?
Ako niste liječnici zašto se onda dijele ikakvi savjeti.
Što se tiče naše vrste... pa eto.. prije je bilo uobičajeno da žena ima 5,6...djece a preživi 1,2 da se vrsta održi. Osim toga porast broja stanovništva se dogodio kad se poboljšala medicinska skrb.. Ne vidim neki baby boom u Africi.
Pa meni podržavanje, srčeka i klanjanje ženskoj hrabrosti, snazi i intuiciji više liče na nagovaranje nego na educiranje. Što ima edukativno u informacijama o ilegalnom dovođenju babica i objavljivanju priča koje su sretno završile a one koje nisu.. te vjerojatno doma plaću i šute.




> mislim da  se brka informiranje sa nagovaranjem tj. podrzavanjem
> zasto je lose ako netko napise da je zenino tijelo mudro i da moze roditi? 
> to ne mora biti primjenjljivo na sve, ali je vazno poruciti zenama
> jer, kako je rekao Odent na gore pomenutom seminaru, danas vise nema normalnih trudnica. ne postoji trudnica koja nema nekakav problem - jer od desetine rutinskih testova koji svaka trudnica danas mora obaviti,  nesto ce se naci da nije u redu (anemija, gestacijski dijabetes, prevelika tezina, strep B ), a u vecini slucajeva ta testiranja su nepotrebna i samo zastrasuju rodilju
> zasto je lose ovo prenijeti na forumu i reci da je to rezultat istrazivanja i rada covjeka i njegovih suradnika u posljednjih 50 godina?
> zasto zene ne bi cule nesto i ovome, a ne samo o onome sto im njihovi lijecnici govore?


Što ima loše u tome da se trudnici otkrije da ima streptokok ili nešto drugo?
Kakvo crno zastrašivanje ako je nalaz ok? Jedna obična klamidija može završiti gadno po trudnoću

----------


## sladjanaf

> Majuska, nema potrebe za cinizmom. Ne govorim mi ovdje o amazonkama. 
> 
> 
> na sto se odnosi ovo 'nesto nije u redu'?
> daj mi primjer tj. posljedicu - dijete umrlo, dijete ima downov sindrom, omotana pupkovina, placenta previa, nedovoljno tekucine... 
> reci mi na sto konkretno mislis


momze, može se dogoditi da se žena prerano otvara a da to niti ne osjeti
meni se dogodilo
u 7. mjesecu trudnoće
niti je bilo trudova, niti bolova
nisam imala pojma dok nisam došla na pregled
nisam vidovita i ne znam što bi se dogodilo
možda ne bi ništa
a možda bih rodila u 7. mjesecu trudnoće
a to nije start koji sam željela za svoje dijete

----------


## anchie76

Ja na svoje uši čula kad je Odent rekao da današnja tehnologija ne može zaustaviti preuranjeni porod, može ga odgoditi za max par dana (taman da se daju djetetu kortikosteroidi da mu sazriju pluća). Moram priznati da sam se iznenadila. Dakle, gledajući to tako, ti se jesi otvorila, ali toliko i tim tempom koji je pasao tvom tijelu. I da si se nastavila otvarati, ništa ne bi to moglo zaustaviti i spoznaja o tvojoj otvorenosti ne bi pomogla u zaustavljanju i sprečavanju toga. To su okrutne činjenice na žalost rekla bih (pogotovo gledajući neke slučajeve iz moje okoline i mama koje su prerano rodile i medicina tu nije mogla napraviti baš ništa - a svašta su probavali da zaustave porod)

----------


## anchie76

NO kaže Odent da se čini da jedino što za sada odgađa prijevremeni porod je redovit unos morske ribe.  Nažalost nije imao vremena ići u veće detalje, al bilo bi to zanimljivo čuti.

----------


## srecica

Mozda mozda
zivot i smrt -- tanka je granica izmedu

Odluke koje donosimo u trudnoci, i inace u zivotu, su samo nase odluke ... ako nesto pode krivo ili zavrsi dobro sami snosimo posljedice.
Ako npr. odlucim da necu imati niti jedan pregled u trudnoci i time odlucujem i nositi se sa posljedicama ... i na kraju krajeva trudnoca nije bolest i ni sva tehnologija ovog svijeta ni sve pretrage i rezultati istih mi nisu garancija da ce sve biti savrseno, ali konacna odluka je na meni, moje tijelo moj izbor.

----------


## momze

> Možda nije dobra usporedba s moje strane ali recimo da žena ima strah od bolnica i liječnika (ko što se netko boji aviona) da li je u redu povlađivati toj osobi i savjetovati joj da sluša svoje instinkte i osloni se na svoju snagu a ne potraži pomoć da taj strah prevaziđe.


opet mi o instinktima
kako se netko moze oslagati na snagu, ako je prisutan strah?
ja uporno govorim da mi ovdje zelimo informirati i dati jednu drugu sliku od one sveprisutne u ginekoloskim ordinacijama i rodilistima
uvrijezeno je misljenje u lijecnickom establishmentu da je trudnoca moguca patologija i da uvijek nesto moze krenuti po zlu
mi ovdje pokusavamo dati drugaciju sliku, bazirano na stotianama znastvenih istrazivanja i anegdotskih primjera iz europskih zemalja, da to nuzno nije tocno





> Kako znaš da si zdrava trudnica ako nisi bila na pregledu? Instinkt?


opet ti o instinktu  :Smile: 
izgleda da je to rijec dana na ovom forumu...

a jesi bila zdrava prije trudnoce?
ako jesi, onda si vjerojatno i zdrava trudnica




> Što ima loše u tome da se trudnici otkrije da ima streptokok ili nešto drugo?
> Kakvo crno zastrašivanje ako je nalaz ok? Jedna obična klamidija može završiti gadno po trudnoću


ali nalaz uglavnom nije ok.
tj. pokazat ce manjak, na primjer zeljeza, zena ce se zabrinuti jer je anemicna i morat ce uzimati dodatno zeljezo
a nitko joj nece pojasniti da taj njen manjak zeljeza, fizioloski gledano, je sasvim normalan. 
Odent nam je uvijek porucivao da stvari trebamo gledati sa fizioloskog stanovista. I sto bi, u tom slucaju, mogli zakljuciti?
Jedna od uloga placente je da bude bebin advokat.
Odent tvrdi da beba tj. fetus ima 50% majcinih gena i 50% ocevih gena, tako da moze doci do konflikta u fetusu. Stoga, placenta komunicira majci "tvoja krv je prejaka, razrijedi ju"
i obujam krvi se povecava...
Ako ovo razumijete, shvatit cete da ako je zenina razina hemoglobina 13, a njen se obujam krvi povecao za 40%, to znaci da je njena koncentracija hemoglobina zapravo 9 -9,5. 
Njena krv je jednostavno razrijedjenija. 
Sad bih vam jos mogla navesti i istrazivanja na ovu temu, ali nisam sigurna da ce vas zanimati.
Vjerujem da ce vam i ova konstatacija zvucati potpuno neuvjerljivo.
I vjerojatno ju necete prihvatiti, bez obzira na napisano.
I to je ok.

Sto se tice streptokoka B, njegovo iskustvo je da, ako se dijete radja u terminu da nema opasnosti da se dijete zarazi.
A posljedice za dijete mogu biti znacajne zbog toga sto ce majka dobivati antibiotik u trudnoci (dijete ima povecani rizik atopijskog dermatitisa i razvijanja alergija). Da ne govorimo o emocionalnom stanju zene, koja ce ostatak trudnoce provesti u strahu hoce li sve biti ok sa njom i djetetom...

----------


## sladjanaf

dakle, zato sam i rekla da ne znam što bi se dogodilo
po Odentu ispada da sam bezveze ležala u bolnici
po meni ispada da je super što sam ležala u bolnici i izgurala do 8,5 mjeseci
ne znam bih li toliko izdržala da nisam ležala i strogo mirovala
ali nisam bila u prošlosti a nisam spremna ni u budućnosti
to otkrivati na teži način

----------


## GrgurovaMama

ja sam bila potpuno zdrava trudnica, i čitava trudnoća je bila uredna a na kraju završila na hitnom CR-u...da sam bila doma ne bi znala da G pliva u zelenoj plodnoj vodi...jer se to nigdje nije vidjelo, vodenjak mi je puknuo onako da nisam ni znala da je puknuo, curkalo je pomalo i je  ne bi sama skužila da je voda zelena...boguhvala da se sve dogodilo na slučajnom pregledu u bolnici i da sam bila u rukama doktora...inaće se divim svakoj priči s poroda doma, svakoj ženi koja je to prošla, svakom djetetu koje je surađivalo sa majkom, i u nekom drugom životu bi voljela to doživit ( s obzirom na CR u ovom sigurno neću)...

----------


## sladjanaf

> a jesi bila zdrava prije trudnoce?
> ako jesi, onda si vjerojatno i zdrava trudnica


i vjerojatno je ključna riječ

----------


## momze

joj, dok ja napisem - vi vec 6-7 postova napisale  :Smile: 
sorry na tipfelerima, dijete mi u krilu




> Ja na svoje uši čula kad je Odent rekao da današnja tehnologija ne može zaustaviti preuranjeni porod, može ga odgoditi za max par dana (taman da se daju djetetu kortikosteroidi da mu sazriju pluća).


Anchie, super da si ovo spomenula. 
Zato sam i postavila pitanje (na koje mi jos nitko nije odgovorio) - sto znaci 'kada nesto nije dobro'?
Zanimaju me odgovori, a posebice me zanima kako forumasice misle, kada se detektira da nesto nije dobro, kako se to moze ispraviti?

----------


## anchie76

> dakle, zato sam i rekla da ne znam što bi se dogodilo
> po Odentu ispada da sam bezveze ležala u bolnici
> po meni ispada da je super što sam ležala u bolnici i izgurala do 8,5 mjeseci
> ne znam bih li toliko izdržala da nisam ležala i strogo mirovala
> ali nisam bila u prošlosti a nisam spremna ni u budućnosti
> to otkrivati na teži način


Druga stvar koja mi je bila vrlo nova je da je rekao da mirovanje ne pomaže produžavanje trudnoće, nego čak naprotiv.  Da postoje istraživanja koja to dokazuju.  Kao što sam spomenula, po njemu jedino riba ima utjecaja na prerani porod - drugo NIŠTA.

----------


## momze

> i vjerojatno je ključna riječ


 pa da.
kao sto je vrlo vjerojatno da ti danas nista nece pasti na glavu dok se budes vracala doma

zivot je takav - siguran i lijep
a nekome, nesiguran i prepun stahova

----------


## Joe

> Mozda mozda
> zivot i smrt -- tanka je granica izmedu
> 
> Odluke koje donosimo u trudnoci, i inace u zivotu, su samo nase odluke ... ako nesto pode krivo ili zavrsi dobro sami snosimo posljedice.
> Ako npr. odlucim da necu imati niti jedan pregled u trudnoci i time odlucujem i nositi se sa posljedicama ... i na kraju krajeva trudnoca nije bolest i ni sva tehnologija ovog svijeta ni sve pretrage i rezultati istih mi nisu garancija da ce sve biti savrseno, ali konacna odluka je na meni, moje tijelo moj izbor.


ne bih se složila, jer odluke u vezi trudnoće i poroda ne odnose se samo na ženu i na njeno tijelo, nego i na dijete, sa svim njegovim ljudskim pravima, pa i na oca djeteta.

----------


## sirius

> Kako misliš da ne postoji terapija, moja frendica je dobila inzulinsku terapiju i nije prva kojoj se to dogodilo u trudnoći.
> Ta je terapija spasila život njenom djetetui, a najvjerojatnije i njoj samoj, toliko o bespotrebnom uznemiravanju trudnica.
> Mislim da je ovo vaše banaliziranje komplikacija u trudnoći izuzetno opasno.
> Uostalom, ivarica je u jednom od prethodnih postova napisala izviješće ZZJZ u kojem stoji:
> _"većina fetalnih i neonatalnih smrti nastupa kao posljedica dugotrajne izloženosti bolesti ili patološkom stanju majke poput arterijske hipertenzije, infekcije, dijabetesa."_


U tome istraživanju je zapravo dovedena u pitanje terapija inzulinom i ograničavanja unosa kalorija , tj.količine hrane dijetetu . Trebala bih potražiti link na istraživanje ovako to izgleda prilično nejasno ako se ne vidi cijeli tekst.

----------


## Fidji

Što se tiče trudničkog dijabetesa vezano za post od Poslid:

Ovdje se radi o velikoj većini trudnica koje imaju poremećenu toleranciju glukoze, ali su inače prije trudnoće bile zdrave. 

Postoje neka istraživanja koja propitkuju ispravnost "liječenja" trudničkog dijabetesa budući da bi do povišene količine glukoze u krvi moglo doći jer je ona iz nekog razloga potrebna za razvoj djeteta. I zapravo našom intervencijom lijekovima ili inzulinom uskraćujemo mu ono što nekim mehanizmima samo traži jer se npr. trudnica loše hrani ili ima neki deficit u organizmu.
Sigurno da je to prilično kontraverzno jer su posljedice povišenog šećera itekako prisutne u našem društvu i svatko od nas zna berem neku strašnu anegdotu.
Mogli bi se svi zajedno mogli bolje informirati po tom pitanju, pronaći ta istraživanja pa onda vidjeti što mislimo o tome.

----------


## Tashunica

> Mogli bi se svi zajedno mogli bolje informirati po tom pitanju, pronaći ta istraživanja pa onda vidjeti što mislimo o tome.


pa naravno da će se svatko informirati o onome što ga muči.
ja imam hipertenziju i informirala sam se jako dobro radi sebe, da znam s čim se borim, ali isto tako ću postupati točno po uputama liječnika, a neću se rukovoditi istraživanjima koje sam pročitala i proučila na netu.
ista stvar je s dijabetesom, ako ga trudnica ima, trebala bi postupati onako kako joj liječnik savjetuje.

----------


## Fidji

Moraš tu ostaviti malo "lufta" jer se smjernice za liječenje mogu mijenjati iz godine u godinu prateći novija znanstvena istraživanja. Sigurno se visoki tlak i problemi s povišenim šećerom u krvi danas liječe bolje nego prije 10 godina, a vjerojatno će za 10 godina opet biti napredka.

----------


## piplica

> Što se tiče trudničkog dijabetesa vezano za post od Poslid:
> 
> Ovdje se radi o velikoj većini trudnica koje imaju poremećenu toleranciju glukoze, ali su inače prije trudnoće bile zdrave. 
> 
> *Postoje neka istraživanja koja propitkuju ispravnost "liječenja" trudničkog dijabetesa budući da bi do povišene količine glukoze u krvi moglo doći jer je ona iz nekog razloga potrebna za razvoj djeteta. I zapravo našom intervencijom lijekovima ili inzulinom uskraćujemo mu ono što nekim mehanizmima samo traži jer se npr. trudnica loše hrani ili ima neki deficit u organizmu*.
> Sigurno da je to prilično kontraverzno jer su posljedice povišenog šećera itekako prisutne u našem društvu i svatko od nas zna berem neku strašnu anegdotu.
> Mogli bi se svi zajedno mogli bolje informirati po tom pitanju, pronaći ta istraživanja pa onda vidjeti što mislimo o tome.



Fidji,
jako je, jako opasno kada vi kao osoblje foruma pišete ovakve stvari,
pozivajući se na nekakva "istraživanja", a teške komplikacije proglašavate anegdotama.

----------


## Tashunica

u ovom slučaju nemam više što za nadodati osim što ću debelo potpisati piplicu.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> *Pratim temu od početka.* Jako zanimljiva rasprava koja, sigurna sam, zanima mnoge. I ja sam jedna od mnogih koje su se zagrijale za kućni porod zahvaljujući Rodi. Upravo me toliko citiranje g. Odenta koje je kod nekih forumašica postalo sektaško, odbija i odbilo. Mislim da bi bilo mnogo bolje da se borimo za početak za poboljšanje uvjeta tamo gdje po zakonu moramo roditi, u bolnicama, nego da ispravljamo krive Drine. Mnoge bolnice kod nas nemaju osnovne uvjete za majku i dijete, pravo na izbor načina poroda, odabir *roaming-in* ili ne. Promišljena promjena je puno zdravija nego trčanje za trendovima i pomodarstvo. Pampersice i *adoptirano mljijeko* su nekad bili hit, sterilni i zdraviji za majku i dijete, tek sad uviđamo da to baš i nije tako, a onda su se rugali zaostalim seoskim ženama koje su još dojile i prematale djecu krpama.


Zato me neke stvari i čude. Roaming je usluga teleoperatera, a u bolnicama je rooming-in (tamo gdje jest). Adoptirano (usvojeno) mlijeko ne postoji, samo adaptirano (prilagođeno). Ako ne znamo niti izgovoriti, niti napisati neki pojam, koliko onda znamo o samoj temi? :Shock: 
No, svi žele sudjelovati u raspravi, a ni to nije dovoljno, nego se daju i komentari poput ovog:




> Nije me odbilo citiranje stručnjaka, koliko čisto obožavanje tla kojim on hoda, koje neke forumašice provode. Fanatizam kod mene ne prolazi. To se naravno ne odnosi na sve pobornike Odentove.


Pa, ako moram birati, hoću li u vezi s fiziologijom poroda poslušati ponekad Odenta, ponekad isveticu, ili samo Odenta, onda je moj izbor ipak ovo drugo.

----------


## srecica

> Fidji,
> jako je, jako opasno kada vi kao osoblje foruma pišete ovakve stvari,
> pozivajući se na nekakva "istraživanja", a teške komplikacije proglašavate anegdotama.


Istrazivanje se odnosi na odredenu grupu ljudi koja sudjeluje u takvom istrazivanju, na kraju takvih istrazivanja dobiju se odredeni postoci u odnosu na ukupan broj.
Anegdota je u ovom slucaju = pojedinacni slucaj, a ne anegdota posalica.

Niti jedno istrazivanje nije 100% u nekom smjeru, dakle ovo istrazivanje u kojem se pokazalo da lijecenje trudnickog dijabetisa u vecini slucajave ima isti ucinak kao i ne lijecenje nije 100% za nelijecenje, samo kaze da izrazeno u postocima rezultat govori u prilog nelijecenja. Nadam se da sam uspjela barem malo pojasniti.

Svatko od nas zna barem jednu strasnu anegdotu (pojedinacni slucaj) koji govori protiv nekog istrazivanja.

----------


## princess puffy

*Komplikacije djeteta*
Komplikacije od strane djeteta su brojne, još brojnije nego one u majke. Temelj za nastanak komplikacija je povišen krvni šećer majke. Glukoza iz krvi majke prelazi u plod u pojačanoj mjeri, u gušterači ploda proizvodi pojačano lučenje insulina. Povišena razina djetetova insulina potiče pojačano ugrađivanje glukoze, masti i bjelančevina u tkivo ploda, drugim riječima nastaje *pojačani rast ploda*. Kod nedovoljno reguliranog dijabetesa majke redovito su novorođenčad iznad 4,5 kg, ne rijetko 5 kg i više, sve do oko 6 kg. Ta djeca predstavljaju mehaničku smetnju pri rađanju, ali su metabolički bolesna s brojnim komplikacijama. Komplikacije djece nedovoljno liječenih trudnica sa šećernom bolesti su sljedeće:


 

                                               Tabela

Plod:
Novorođenče:
Hiperglikemija i pojačani rast
Hipoksija i acidoza
Hidramnion
Prerani porod
Mane razvoja
Veliko dijete i hipoglikemija
Hipoksija i acidoza
Pojačana žutica
Smetnje disanja
Mane razvoja

*Pojačani rast djeteta.* Dok je dijete u maternici, s oko 26 tjedana trudnoće počinje pojačani rast jer je to vrijeme kad gušterača ploda počinje reagirati na povišenu razinu glukoze. Koncentracija glukoze u krvi ploda ovisi o koncentraciji u krvi majke. Što je viša razina majčine glukoze, to je viša i u ploda. Ako se u majke razvije hipoglikemija, npr. zbog prevelike doze insulina, glukoza će početi teći iz ploda u majku. Dijete je obično veliko, sliči osobama s Cushingovom bolesti pa se naziva "kušingoidno dijete". U trenutku poroda ono ima visoku razinu glukoze u krvi, ali i gušterača djeteta nastavlja pojačano proizvoditi insulin. Budući da trenutkom rođenja prestaje pojaččani dotok glukoze od majke, u roku od 15-20 minuta se iscrpe zalihe glukoze djeteta pa nastaje hipoglikemija djeteta. Zbog hipoglikemije, posebice mozga, javljaju se moždani simptomi: drhtanje, nemir, bljedilo pa sve do općih konvulzija (grčeva).
*Hipoksija i acidoza.* Zbog nedovoljnog korištenja glukoze i zbog popratnih promjena u posteljici, nedovoljan je prijelaz kisika, dijete u maternici živi s manjkom kisika, u hipoksemiji. Posljedica hipoksemije je pojava kiselina u krvi te zakiseljenje krvi, acidoza. Pri blažoj acidozi dijete se rađa deprimirano, snižena Apgar indeksa. Pri uznapredovaloj acidozi vitalne funkcije novorođenčeta, tj. disanje i krvotok mogu biti toliko poremećeni da dijete umire.
*Hidramnion* znači prekomjerno nakupljanje plodove vode. Iz još nepotpuno razjašnjenih razloga, a očito povišena razina šećera ima presudnu ulogu, stvara se povećana količina plodove vode. Plodove vode je u zdravog terminskog djeteta oko 800 mL. Kod trudnica s nereguliranim dijabetesom je količina povećana, a može doseći nekoliko litara. Povećana količina plodove vode dovodi do prerastegnutosti maternice, što potiče prerani porod i druge komplikacije koje pritom nastaju (ispadanje pupkovine, prerano ljuštenje posteljice i dr.).
*Mane razvoja djeteta* su posebni problemi dijabetične trudnoće. Mane razvoja se u zdravih turdnica susreću u oko 1-2% djece. Kod loše regulirane dijabetičke trudnoće mane razvitka se penju i do 15%. Najčešće su srčane mane, ali i drugih organa. Mane razvoja dovode do smrti novorođenčeta ili su promjene organa takve da su nespojive s kasnijim normalnim životom djeteta. Uzrok povećanog broja mana razvoja nije nasljedni, već u nereguliranoj šećernoj bolesti u doba zanošenja odnosno prvih nekoliko tjedana razvoja jajašca. Pokusima na eksperimentalnim životinjama i analizom dijabetičkih trudnoća je nađeno da broj mana razvoja neposredno ovisi o razini povišene glukoze majčine krvi. Zato je danas preduvjet za uspješan razvoj trudnoće u žena koje od prije trudnoće boluju od dijabetesa, _prekoncepcijska regulacija bolesti_. To znači da žena koja boluje od dijabetesa mora prije zanošenja optimalno regulirati svoju bolest.
*Pojačana žutica.* Novorođenačka žutica je česta pojava u novorođenčadi. I u zdravoga djeteta se nakon rođenja razgrađuju crvena krvna tjelešca, pri čemu se stvara žučna boja bilirubin. Manje od 5% zdrave novorođenčadi ima nešto višu razinu bilirubina te se pojavi uočljivija žutica. U novorođenčadi dijabetične majke nedovoljno su razvijeni encimi jetara, koji razgrađuju žučnu boju, pa je učestalost žutice nekoliko puta veća. Novorođenačka žutica se liječi obasjavanjem ultravioletnim svjetlom (fotolampama), a izuzetno rijetko se mora obaviti izmjena krvi djeteta (eksangvinotransfuzija).
*Poremetnje disanja.* Dok je dijete u maternici nema potrebe disanja jer kisik prima od majke preko posteljice. Disanje počinje tek nakon rođenja, što je djetetu osnovni preduvjet da preživi. U plućima zdrave djece se tijekom trudnoće stvara posebna tvar, tzv. surfaktant, koja olakšava širenje pluća. U nedonošene djece često nema dovoljno surfaktanta pa ona češće imaju smetnje disanja. U djece dijabetičkih majki, čini se, usporeno je u plućima stvaranje surfaktanta pa oko 3% njih oboli od respiracijskog distrea. To je posebice izraženo ako dijabetičarka rodi prerano.
Sve navedene komplikacije pogoršavaju prognozu dijabetičke trudnoće za majku i dijete. *Mortalitet žena* u nebiranoj populaciji trudnica danas, u uvjetima razvijene perinatalne zaštite, manji je od 10 na 100.000 trudnoća, odnosno manji od 0,1 na 1000 trudnoća. U dijabetičkih trudnica je nekoć, prije uvođenja insulina u terapiju mortalitet bio vrlo visok, malo je bilo dijabetičarki koje su preživljavale trudnoću. Međutim, zbog raznih komplikacija, ponajviše zbog nastale acidoze, pijelonefritisa i eklampsije/preeklampsije, mortalitet majki dijabetičarki je i danas oko 3-5 na 1000 trudnoća. Opći perinatalni mortalitet djece u nadziranih trudnoća danas je manji od 10 na 1000, a u dijabetičkim trudnoćama je oko tri puta veći, iznosi oko 30 na 1000.

----------


## Tashunica

ajme dutka_ što si ti zločesta, stvarno bi trebala malo pripaziti na način komunikacije.
možda netko nije učio engleski, a možda i netko ne zna tipkati bez grešaka, ali nije razlog da ga se na ovaj način proziva i popuje.

----------


## isvetica

> Zato me neke stvari i čude. Roaming je usluga teleoperatera, a u bolnicama je rooming-in (tamo gdje jest). Adoptirano (usvojeno) mlijeko ne postoji, samo adaptirano (prilagođeno). Ako ne znamo niti izgovoriti, niti napisati neki pojam, koliko onda znamo o samoj temi?
> No, svi žele sudjelovati u raspravi, a ni to nije dovoljno, nego se daju i komentari poput ovog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pa, ako moram birati, hoću li u vezi s fiziologijom poroda poslušati ponekad Odenta, ponekad isveticu, ili samo Odenta, onda je moj izbor ipak ovo drugo.


Ispričavam se zbog pravopisnih grešaka, bublica mi voli sjediti u skutu i igrati se tastaturom, već mi fale tri slova na njoj, a i ne snalazim se s novim forumom najbolje.  :Embarassed: 

Čuj, o tvojim postovima je sve rečeno ranije, pa se neću nadovezivati... :Razz:

----------


## Fidji

Ne sumnjam da su komplikacije dijabetesa velike, ali ja bi vrlo rado da sam u toj situaciji rado znala SVE. I dobro i loše i novija istraživanja i alternativu i drugo mišljenje, a konzultirala bi i princess puffy.  :Smile: 

Sad stvarno ne stignem iskopati to istraživanje koje spominjemo, ali uključit ću se kad ga pročitam od riječi do riječi.

----------


## srecica

Princess puffy ovo sto ti navodis se odnosi na zene koje i prije trudnoce imaju dijabetis.
Recenica prije tvog citata glasi



> Mnoge *dijabetičarke* nažalost počinju trudnoću nepripremljene, s lošom regulacijom bolesti pa se razviju komplikacije dijabetesa i trudnoće. Koje su to komplikacije i kako ih se liječi?


sve skupa prenesno sa http://www.dijabetes.com.hr/website/...dijabetes.aspx

----------


## cvijeta73

nije me bilo par dana na forumu, nemam ništa protiv ovakvih rasprava, ali, obzirom da je sijaset topika zaključano, moram ovdje ostaviti svoj komentar.
dakle, jedino što smo mi (odnosno, ja da govorim u svoje ime) tražili od osoblja foruma, da reagira na post gdje žena kaže da je rodila kući neasistirano, bez ijednog pregleda u trudnoći. 
da se reagira na post članice udruge koja smatra da takav postupak nadahnjuje.
bez da se ističe kako se podržava njeno pravo na takav izbor.
jer, podržavao ti ili ne podržavao - žena će izabrati.
žena će snositi posljedice svoje odluke.
jednostavno, simply as that, kao što se reagira u roku odmah kad forumašica kaže da dijete od 6 mjeseci stavlja u hodalicu. 
borba protiv hodalice nije dio rodine misije. moderatori nisu dovoljno educirani o fiziologiji dječje motorike.

na taj način, upravo reagiranjem osoblja foruma, dolazi do određene atmosfere na forumu.
na taj način, reakcijom osoblja, je rodin forum postao mjesto koje ne tolerira hodalice, koje ne tolerira vožnu djece bez AS, koji ne tolerira dohranu tromjesečnih beba, koji ne tolerira odgoj djece s batinama itd.
i na taj dio smo svi ponosni i upravo radi toga, što se kroz cijeli forum promiče ta vizija i misija "rodinog" načina roditeljstva, puno nas ovdje i posta. a promiče se kroz cijeli forum upravo radi reakcija osoblja foruma. članica rode. one su zaslužne za to. tko drugi?

temeljem (ne)reakcije osoblja foruma na spornom topiku zaključak je jasan. za razliku od hodalica, tolerira se neodlazak niti na jedan lječnički pregled prije odluke o neasistiranom kućnom porodu.
to nije u misiji i viziji rode kao udruge, za razliku od ostalog nabrojanog.
pa zašto onda ne priznate pogrešku, omašku radi ne-reakcije?
ili, zašto ne priznate zaokret u misiji i vizije udruge? neki dodatak? potpuni prelazak na alternativu? na nekakve "čudne" puteve?
jedno od toga dvoje mora biti.
ili je dio članica i osoblja foruma u fazi poricanja, pa se uporno pravi, da budem gruba, blesav, i opravdava ono što se ne može niti na koji razuman način opravdati.

----------


## princess puffy

nažalost nema velike razlike


*Gestacijski dijabetes* je onaj koji se po prvi puta pojavljuje u trudnoći, a očekuje se da će nakon trudnoće nestati. Kriterij za dijagnozu je kao u primarnom dijabetesu: vrijednosti jutarnje i glukoze nakon obroka iznad 7,8 mmola/L (140 mg%). Postupak s tim trudnicama je podjednak kao s onima koje boluju od primarnog dijabetesa. Povoljna je razlika u tome što te trudnice obično nemaju komplikacije koje su česte u žena s primarnim dijabetesom: kronična upala bubrega, povišeni krvni tlak, promjene na mrežnici očiju.
*Intolerancija glukoze* (poremećena tolerancija glukoze) je blaži oblik gestacijskog dijabetesa. Jutarnja glukoza je normalna. Dijagnoza se postavlja na temelju testa opterećenja glukozom, tzv. oGTT (oral Glucose Toleraance Test). Pacijentici se natašte odredi glukoza u krvi, daje otopina sa 75 grama glukoze i potom nakon pola sata, jedan sat i nakon dva sata određuje glukoza u krvi. Za dijagnozu je presudna vrijednost nakon dva sata. Ako je ta vrijednost manja od 8 mmola/L, kaže se da je tolerancija normalna. Ako je dvosatna vrijednost glukoze između 8 i 11 mmola, stanje se zove intolerancijom.
Učestalost intolerancije glukoze u trudnoći je oko 2-3% svih trudnica. Ima zemlaja, izvan Europe, gdje je intolerancija znatno češća, i do 15%. To su zemlje u kojima je i učestalost dijabetesa velika. Kojim trudnicama treba istražiti toleranciju glukoze? Poželjno je oGTT učiniti svakoj trudnici, ali nije nužno. Probir je međutim nuždan u trudnica u kojih se na temelju iskustva zna da se dijabetes češće pojavljuje. To su:
* Trudnice s dijabetesom u obitelji
* Trudnice s nekim poremetnjama ranijih ili sadašnje trudnoće
- Ranije rađanje djeteta velike težine
- Mrtvorođeno dijete
- Dijete s manama razvoja
- Spontani pobačaji
- Prerani porodi
- Hidramnion
* Trudnice s prekomjernim prirastom težine u trudnoći
* Trudnice u kojih se ustanovi prekomjerni rast djeteta
* Trudnice koje su ranije, prije trudnoće, imale intoleranciju glukoze
*Komplikacije* u trudnica s intolerancijom su poput onih s primarnim dijabetesom, ali manje izražene, a ovisne su o vrsti poremećene trudnoće. Osnovna komplikacija je, kao i u primarnom dijabetesu, hiperglikemija i pojačani rast djeteta u maternici. Naime, u trudnica s primarnim dijabetesom, ako nije optimalno reguliran, postoji više manje trajno povišenje šećera u krvi, posljedica toga je trajni prekomjerni dotok glukoze u plod. U trudnica s intolerancijom glukoze je povišena razina u krvi samo oko dva do tri sata nakon obroka. Ako se uzme da trudnica tri puta dnevno obilnije jede, to znači da je povišena razina glukoze krvi oko 6-10 sati dnevno. Zato je i prijelaz šeććera od majke u plod kraće vrijeme, a ne gotovo 24 sata, kao u loše reguliranom primarnom dijabetesu. Prekomjerni rast djeteta će biti manje izražen. Djeca tih trudnica su obično oko 4,5 kg, premda ima slučajeva s neumjerenim rastom djeteta, od oko 5 kg pa i više.
*Novorođenče** trudnica s intolerancijom glukoze podložno je istim komplikacijama kao i novorođenče trudnice s primarnim dijabetesom, ali - obično - u manjoj mjeri. Razlika je u manama razvitka, koje u trudnica s intolerancijom glukoze nisu češće nego u nebiranoj populaciji. To je zbog toga jer u fazi zanošenja u njih još nema hiperglikemije.*

----------


## isvetica

Trudnićki dijabetes nastaje u trudnoći i porodom nestaje, ne svrstava se u istu skupinu kao dijabetes tipa 1 i 2. Pravilnom prehranom i vježbanjem sprečavaju se komplikacije( prevelika porođajna težina)

----------


## princess puffy

> Trudnićki dijabetes nastaje u trudnoći i porodom nestaje, ne svrstava se u istu skupinu kao dijabetes tipa 1 i 2. Pravilnom prehranom i vježbanjem sprečavaju se komplikacije( prevelika porođajna težina)



i..??što je tvoja poanta?

pravilnom terapijom izbjegavaju se komplikacije i kod dijabetesa tip 1 i 2

----------


## Danka_

Piše se DIJABETES, ne dijabetis ili kako već. 


Dakle, vezano za zbrku oko gestacijskog i pregestacijskog: etiologija (način nastanka) dijabetesa koji se javlja u trudnoći vezana je za povećanu inzulinsku rezistenciju, a posljedica toga jest HIPERGLIKEMIJA, dakle povišena koncentracija glukoze u krvi, ili jednostavno "povišen šećer".

Hiperglikemija postoji i kod drugih tipova dijabetesa, dakle onih nešto drugačije etiologije. HIPERGLIKEMIJA NE BOLI, a simptomi su ispočetka relativno blagi i teško primjetljivi (naročito u trudnoći!).

HIPERGLIKEMIJA ŠKODI FETUSU. Škodi još više embriju, samo što se kod tipičnog gestacijskog dijabetesa obično javlja u kasnije u trudnoći. Što se tiče utjecaja na fetus, apsolutno je svejedno je li se šećer javio u trudnoći, ili je možda postojao i prije nje - kako god ga nazvali, osnovno obilježje je tu - povišen šećer. 

Neki slučajevi gestacijskog dijabetesa zahtijevaju čak i inzulinsku terapiju. Neki su dobro kontrolirani uz metformin, a neki samo pažljivom prehranom (koja se ne svodi na jednostavno "izbjegavanje slatkog"). 

I da, Zemlja se još uvijek vrti oko Sunca.

----------


## Danka_

Evo, princess puffy je napisala isto, dok sam ja tražila način kako da sročim svoj post.

Činjenica je da su čak i žene koje su imale najblaži oblik gestacijskog dijabetesa sklone pojavi dijabetesa tip 2 kasnije u životu. A neke i ranije. A kod nekih ni ne prođe nakon poroda.

Dijabetes tip 2 (a za gestacijski se može reći da je podvrsta tog tipa) je vrlo zamršen poremećaj, a kakve i kolike će hiperglikemije biti ovisi o puno različitih faktora. U svakom slučaju, neće nestati ignoriranjem.

----------


## sirius

> Evo, princess puffy je napisala isto, dok sam ja tražila način kako da sročim svoj post.
> 
> Činjenica je da su čak i žene koje su imale najblaži oblik gestacijskog dijabetesa sklone pojavi dijabetesa tip 2 kasnije u životu. A neke i ranije. A kod nekih ni ne prođe nakon poroda.
> 
> Dijabetes tip 2 (a za gestacijski se može reći da je podvrsta tog tipa) je vrlo zamršen poremećaj, a kakve i kolike će hiperglikemije biti ovisi o puno različitih faktora. U svakom slučaju, neće nestati ignoriranjem.


Naravno da neće . Zato je bilo rijeći da bi preporuka za sve trudnice (ako  ne i ostalu populaciju) trebala biti prehrana sa niskim GI indeksom.

----------


## puntica

ja nisam liječnik ali, ako nekog zanima, ja mislim nekako tako...
ogtt nije invazivna ni opasna pretraga, a može pomoći da se na vrijeme uoči problem i da se spriječe kasnije komplikacije (nepotrebne)
Osobno, nemam ništa protiv toga...

----------


## Danka_

> Naravno da neće . Zato je bilo rijeći da bi preporuka za sve trudnice (ako  ne i ostalu populaciju) trebala biti prehrana sa niskim GI indeksom.


Ne, bilo je riječi o tome da za gestacijski dijabetes "terapija ne postoji". Što nije istina.  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Meni nakon čitanja ovih svih stranica fali osjećaj za prioritizaciju rizika i problema u trudnoći, a puno toga mi se čini relativizirano - istraživanja, linkovi i sl. Fali tu neka optika stručnjaka koji može prioritizirat probleme i reći - ovo je mus, ovo nije, ovo je nice to have, ovo je veliki problem, ovo mali i slično. 

Isto mi fali i na zdravstvenoj alternativi - to da se neke stvari, u većini slučajeva, od strane većine pacijenata, nisu pokazale dobre za liječenje homeopatski i kad treba reagirat hitno i klasično - primjeri upita o iskustvima liječenja CIN-a homepatski, na pdf-u gdje se po defaultu o homeopatiji piše samo pozitivno, a ne i o njenim od većine percipiranim granicama.

----------


## piplica

> Naravno da neće . Zato je bilo rijeći da bi preporuka za sve trudnice (ako ne i ostalu populaciju) trebala biti prehrana sa niskim GI indeksom.


Preporuka trudnicama bi trebala ići prvenstveno u smjeru redovitih liječničkih kontrola,
a pored toga naravno ide uravnotežena prehrana, kretanje, dovoljno odmora, izbjegavanje sresa itd.

----------


## flower

> Preporuka je dakle, samo zdrava, uravnotežena prehrana, puno povrća, smanjiti slatko, masno i prženo. U svakom slučaju, to je dijeta koju bi u biti trebala provoditi SVAKA trudnica. Zato se i spominje neučinkovitost ove dijagnostike. Jer saznanje o trudničkom dijabetesu uznemirava trudnicu i "smješta" ju u rizične trudnoće iako ona to nije.


meni se ne svidja ideja da netko odluci sto ce me uznemiriti sto ne, nazalost imam prilicno krajnji primjer - zeni ginekolog nije htio reci da dijete ima odredjene genetske poremecaje da je ne uznemirava...na stranu sad sto bi ona s tom info i da li joj je donio odluku s kojom ona i danas zivi, ono sto je bitno je da je to meni poprilicno patronizirajuci stav - ako imam povisenu razinu secera, pliz doktore, uzmi vrijeme i razgovaraj samnom na nacin da mi objasnis kako da zivim s time, zasto to nije nesto oko cega se treba uzbudjivati i koji oblik prehrane koristiti. 

ja se naime puno vise uzrujam kad skuzim da me je netko stitio od informacija koje bi me mogle uznemiriti, velika sam cura, znam se sititi sama.

----------


## Majuška

*Cvijeta*  :Smile: 
Let's go back to basics - u korijen ove rasprave

Ja pokušah sve sažeti na kraju u ono temeljno pitanje - pobogu, jel vas (Rode) mi (žene, majke, forumašice) UOPĆE ZANIMAMO ili ne? Pa da znamo dal da nastavimo pisat ovdje ili će ionak sve otići u vjetar jer će se raspiriti strasti pa će se ova tema fino zaključati i pobrisati i bok pero

I od osoblja foruma dobih odgovore koji jako liče na - _NE_. 
_Nama je sasvim svejedno, ne trebate nam za našu udrugu. We're doing just fine_.  :Cool: 

I tu je temelj svega. One nas ne trebaju. I živo im se fućka hoćeš li se ti cvijeta ili p. puffy ili zara ili val ili ja majuška ili ova, ona odjavitit zauvijek s foruma ili ne. Hoćeš li potpisati prijavnicu i aktivno se priključiti radu udruge ili ne. šta ćeš pričati susjedama. Hoš kupit roda majicu, pelene, bedž ili ne. One nam to nedvosmisleno poručuju. 

One neće promijeniti način svog rada, razmišljanja i ophođenja jer misle da ne trebaju. Ma što mi mislile o tome
I dok je tomu tako - mislim da je svaka riječ ovdje napisana - suvišna

To je moje skromno mišljenje

----------


## Majuška

*Flower*, potpis

----------


## flower

majuška, što da ti sad odgovorim...valjda duzina ove rasprave pokazuje da nam je stalo, valjda bi sve poslali u honduras vec na samom pocetku i zakljucali birtiju. stalo nam je da diskutiramo, razmjenjujemo misljenja, pokusavamo sagledati stvari iz vasih cipela a i vas ubaciti u nase.mada ne volim to nase/vase ali kako da drugacije napisem, ja iskreno vjerujem da ste sve svjesne da smo i mi u Rodi zbroj slobodnomislecih jedinki i da se u nekim stvarima slazemo 100% u nekim manje, u nekim ne...kao i ovdje, ja tu vidim Cvijetu s njom se na svojem pdf i na mpo prosvjedima slazem 100%, ovdje se razilazimo opet u nekom postotku - ne znaci to nista u terminima - treba/ne treba/voli/ne voli...probajmo ovu diskusiju shvatiti kao dio price o razumijevanju dva pristupa trudnoci i porodu, a ne kao dio price o produbljavanju jaza.

----------


## flower

i jos za ove kojima stalno spominjanje Odenta ide na zivce...cure su bile na seminaru i opijene su idejama/likom/informacijama...tko god je prije par god. bio na izazovima zna da smo tada gotovo sveto citali Searsa, a eto ga sad jedva koj topik ima, pa smo se onda genralno zanjeli Juulom...a i on nam je nesto zamro...naci cemo mi nekog novog :Grin:

----------


## Val

> i jos za ove kojima stalno spominjanje Odenta ide na zivce...cure su bile na seminaru i opijene su idejama/likom/informacijama...tko god je prije par god. bio na izazovima zna da smo tada gotovo sveto citali Searsa, a eto ga sad jedva koj topik ima, pa smo se onda genralno zanjeli Juulom...a i on nam je nesto zamro...naci cemo mi nekog novog


aj, bravo!! ovo ja mislim za SVAKO istraživanje (bilo koje tematike).
a, post iznad, pa i mi ju tako gledamo: *valjda duzina ove rasprave pokazuje da je i nama je stalo.*

malo me, u svemu ovome smeta činjenica da se stalno netko poziva na određena istraživanja, linka se sve i svašta. kao da smo mi, oporba :Smile: , jelte, neuke i kao da ne znamo ništa.
mi smo sve prošle i trudnoću/e i porod i majke smo. sve što vi provlačite kroz neka istraživanja, mi(i vi) smo prošle u životu. i smeta me kad ja spomenem kontru Odentu što se tako ofrlje prijeđe preko toga, kao da to moje iskustvo ništa ne vrijedi. i ne samo moje.

----------


## Muca

> majuška, što da ti sad odgovorim...valjda duzina ove rasprave pokazuje da nam je stalo.


pa ne bu valjda forum postao _Read Only_?

u potpunosti  potpisujem i podupirem Majušku.

----------


## cvijeta73

flower, pa to je u redu.
normalno da se nećemo u svemu složiti.
osobno, meni je npr. i porod kući uz odenta, tri doule i dvije babice ludost  :Grin: 
ali, shvaćam da ima žena kojima nije i kojima je to važno i shvaćam nastojanja osoblja foruma (sad govorim o forumu) da usmjeravaju forumske rasprave u cilju podržavanja ženinog prava na izbor kućnog poroda kao jedne opcije.
i s tim uopće nemam problema.
i tu možemo raspravljati, argumentirati itd.
ali, negdje crtu treba postaviti.
ajde nek mi netko kaže da neasistirani kućni porod uz neasistiranu trudnoću (jel se to tako kaže?) nije opasno?
nije opasnije po djetetovo zdravlje od početka dohrane u trećem mjesecu?
od hodalice?
od nedojenja?
od carskog reza?
nemojte ovo ignorirati, bila bih jako sretna da mi netko  direktno odgovori na ovo pitanje. 
mislim, to je već stvarno ekstrem (naprosto ne mogu vjerovati koliko sam postala ovdje tolerantna i koliko sam već i sama pomakla svoje granice definiranja ekstrema  :Grin: ) na koji se mora reagirati. 
ma šta reagirati. brisati. ne autoricu posta, nego članicu udruge koja se nadahnjuje.
ok, možda se krivo izrazila, možda se trenutno tako osjećala, al neće svijet propasti ako joj se obriše post.
koji, ja mislim, još uvijek tamo stoji, za razliku od mnogih naših postova.

----------


## meda

> flower, pa to je u redu.
> normalno da se nećemo u svemu složiti.
> osobno, meni je npr. i porod kući uz odenta, tri doule i dvije babice ludost 
> .


 Odent bi se slozio s tobom i vise nego mislis LOL

----------


## flower

ajde negdje smo se slozile - stalo nam je - zato i je tako tesko izdiskutirati ovu temu, jer nam je stalo, jer se bojimo (losih ishoda), jer imamo isti cilj (dijete zivo i zdravo, majku zivu i zdravu, dodala bi i sretnu)...samo to gledamo iz drugih pozicija, nekome je kuca opasno mjesto za porod, nekome bolnica...tu se razilazilaze dvije struje u raspravi.





> ajde nek mi netko kaže da neasistirani kućni porod uz neasistiranu trudnoću (jel se to tako kaže?) nije opasno?


 ja ne mogu govoriti uime udruge, ali mogu reci svoje misljenje - neasistirani porod nakon neasistirane trudnoce stavlja veliku odgovornost za ishod trudnoce i poroda na zenu, da li je sam cin opasan za nju ili dijete - ne znam reci, nije opasan ako je ishod dobar, ako nije onda je opasan i za dijete i majku, a posebno za majku koja mora podnjeti sav teret svoje odluke.

nažalost, mislim da su opasni i za majku i za dijete neki postupci koji se gotovo rutinski obavljaju u nasim bolnicama, tamo je jedino lakse sto odgovornost preuzmu neki drugi.

----------


## Muca

mene zanima službeni stav udruge Roda (valjda će netko napisati) spram&nbsp; neasistiranog poroda iz medicinski apsolutno nepraćene trudnoće: kakav je službeni stav udruge (precizno)?<br><br>

----------


## Muca

sorry na ovim znakovima u mom postu, ne znam kaj je to

----------


## ina33

U mnogome se slažem sa stavovima flower, ali, i dijelom sam napisala svoj gornji post na tragu razmišljanja izraženog u zadnjem postu od flower - potreban je tu rakurs stručnjaka jer će on znati je li ili nije neasistirani porod kod nepraćene trudnoće opasan. Odnosno, ne može se tu "šteliti", da se tako izrazim" karakterizacija toga ovisno o ishodu. Po meni. Onda bismo isto mogli reći za sve stvari: velika je odgovornost, ali da li je opasno - nije nam jasno i svako o tome ima individualni stav. To je - relativiziranje, barem kako ga ja shvaćam. 

Onda bismo mogli za sve reći - odgovornost je na roditelju, a je li opasno, ne znam, ako je ishod vožnje OK, onda nije itd. Malo banaliziram, ali da pokažem na primjeru. Znači, u istu rečenicu ubaciti pojmove u stilu vožnja bez AS, stavljanje u hodalicu itd. itd. Zna se. Tj. mislim da stručnjaci imaju nekakav prevladavajući stav.

----------


## ina33

Tj. da nisu - lost among quotations, links itd. Kolikogod medicina nikad nije bila 1+1=2 i stvari se mijenjaju itd. Postoji opće prihvaćena stručna dobra praksa. Na nju se ja referiram.

----------


## disciplina

> *Cvijeta* 
> Let's go back to basics - u korijen ove rasprave
> 
> Ja pokušah sve sažeti na kraju u ono temeljno pitanje - pobogu, jel vas (Rode) mi (žene, majke, forumašice) UOPĆE ZANIMAMO ili ne? Pa da znamo dal da nastavimo pisat ovdje ili će ionak sve otići u vjetar jer će se raspiriti strasti pa će se ova tema fino zaključati i pobrisati i bok pero
> 
> I od osoblja foruma dobih odgovore koji jako liče na - _NE_. 
> _Nama je sasvim svejedno, ne trebate nam za našu udrugu. We're doing just fine_. 
> 
> I tu je temelj svega. One nas ne trebaju. I živo im se fućka hoćeš li se ti cvijeta ili p. puffy ili zara ili val ili ja majuška ili ova, ona odjavitit zauvijek s foruma ili ne. Hoćeš li potpisati prijavnicu i aktivno se priključiti radu udruge ili ne. šta ćeš pričati susjedama. Hoš kupit roda majicu, pelene, bedž ili ne. One nam to nedvosmisleno poručuju. 
> ...


eeee  to stara! 
*Majušku* za precjednicu! :Grin: 
*flower* ja bi rekla da si ti jedna od rijetkih (moderatorica) koju ekšli zanimaju forumaši..

----------


## otok

> *Cvijeta* 
> Let's go back to basics - u korijen ove rasprave
> 
> Ja pokušah sve sažeti na kraju u ono temeljno pitanje - pobogu, jel vas (Rode) mi (žene, majke, forumašice) UOPĆE ZANIMAMO ili ne? Pa da znamo dal da nastavimo pisat ovdje ili će ionak sve otići u vjetar jer će se raspiriti strasti pa će se ova tema fino zaključati i pobrisati i bok pero
> 
> I od osoblja foruma dobih odgovore koji jako liče na - _NE_. 
> _Nama je sasvim svejedno, ne trebate nam za našu udrugu. We're doing just fine_. 
> 
> I tu je temelj svega. One nas ne trebaju. I živo im se fućka hoćeš li se ti cvijeta ili p. puffy ili zara ili val ili ja majuška ili ova, ona odjavitit zauvijek s foruma ili ne. Hoćeš li potpisati prijavnicu i aktivno se priključiti radu udruge ili ne. šta ćeš pričati susjedama. Hoš kupit roda majicu, pelene, bedž ili ne. One nam to nedvosmisleno poručuju. 
> ...


X
da, točno u sridu... ponovno!

----------


## Fidji

Ajme ... niti moderatori trebaju forumaše niti forumaši moderatore, niti nam je forum hrana i voda da ga trebamo.
Valjda smo svi zajedno tu jer *to volimo*  i *želimo.*

----------


## mikka

> A ti misliš da je porod totalno bezopasna stvar po majku i bebu?
> 
> 
> Jel to kao ono:jedan ko nijedan!
> Šalu na stranu, koliko treba takvih sluačjeva da se desi pa da kažemo:E to je ozbiljna cifra, hajde da malo povedemo računa o tome koga ohrabrujemo i zašto mu aplaudiramo.
> Mislim da će se ovakav trend nastaviti ukoliko se jasno ne razgraniči šta je to hrabrost, šta totalna neodgovornost, šta je potpora(objasnite nama koji smo nazadni), a šta kritički pristup. To su pojmovi koji su ovdje dobili totalno promijenjeno značenje.
> Ja sam iz BiH i nimalo mi se ne sviđa što se ovdje daje potpora curama da se neasistirano porode u jednom sistemu o kojem većina tih podržavalica nema blage veze.
> kod nas hitna pomoć ne stiže za 15 min. ili pola sata, kod nas u nekim zabačenim dijelovima grada, bez brojeva na kućama može i satima čekati na kola hitne pomoći.
> Kod nas svijest , ako već nesasitiranom, onda barem o SVJESNOM neasistiranom porodu nije raširena.
> ...


eee, w_m, dje me nadje, ne mogu vjerovati da si ovako napala bas mene.

ja mislim da je porod bezopasan za veliku vecinu majki i djece, valjda se to dalo vec naslutiti iz mojih postova.

a ovo za cifre.. to je kao kad citas na propisanom lijeku uputstvo za upotrebu (ja citam), pa na popisu mogucih nuspojava pise "smrt". znaci desi se i smrt, jednom u milijun slucajeva, tako se i u jednom od milijun slucajeva desi da ce netko na nekom forumu procitati nesto i misliti da je to upotstvo za zivotnu upotrebu. neces zbog toga ne uzeti lijek, jelda? i govoriti okolo da je to ozbiljna cifra. uostalom, prica se nije odnosila na porod kod kuce nego na nedavanje antibiotika.

iz slijedeceg pasusa naslucujem da smo mi na forumu na neki nacin krivi za bolesno dijete? kazem, ako tako gledas, onda npr. mozes okriviti onoga tko je izmislio boga (i one koji se na to furaju) za mnoga veca nedjela u ljudskoj povijesti. i za mnogo, mnogo ostecene djece, u raznim pogledima. 

logicno je zato sto majka prenosi djetetu svoj imunitet, tako da je dijete zasticeno od mikroba na koje je majka imuna. to je odent vrlo lijepo sazeo u jednu recenicu na koju sam se grohotom nasmijala, iako mi je doslo i da placem--najvaznije otkrice 20. stoljeca je bilo da novorodena beba treba svoju majku  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

I nakon mikkinog postta, i opet se vraćam na prioritizaciju, tj. stručnu procjenu rizika. Postoji cijela teorija risk managementa, i u ekonomiji, a sigurno i u uzdravstvu. Pa se računa postotni omjer rizika nekog događaja - je li veliki, je li mali, pa koliko je rizik ozbiljan i sl.

Meni, iskreno, Odent, barem sa slika, izgleda kao simpa entuzijast. A izjava da je najbitnije otrkiće da dijete treba mamu - je malo.. .vjerojatno stilska figura za začinit predavanje. Svašta dijete treba... Treba i mamu, i liječničku skrb... i to da je mama alive and kicking  :Smile: .

----------


## sirius

> . A izjava da je najbitnije otrkiće da dijete treba mamu - je malo.. .vjerojatno stilska figura za začinit predavanje.   .


Nažalost nije bila stilska figura. Nego se odnosilo na činjenicu da dijete nakon poroda treba isključivo majku , a ne medicinsko osoblje u nekoj destoj prostoriji.
To se odnosilo na činjenicu da je do nedavno uobičajena praksa , bez iznimke, bila da se dijete po porodu odmah odvoji od majke.
I onda su nađeni znanstveni dokazi zašto je to jako štetno i nepotrebno.

----------


## white_musk

> eee, w_m, dje me nadje, ne mogu vjerovati da si ovako napala bas mene.


Nisam te napala, samo sam te pitala.






> a ovo za cifre.. to je kao kad citas na propisanom lijeku uputstvo za upotrebu (ja citam), pa na popisu mogucih nuspojava pise "smrt". znaci desi se i smrt, jednom u milijun slucajeva, tako se i u jednom od milijun slucajeva desi da ce netko na nekom forumu procitati nesto i misliti da je to upotstvo za zivotnu upotrebu. neces zbog toga ne uzeti lijek, jelda?


Mislim da se kod NEasistiranog poroda radi baš o ne uzimanju lijeka, ali to je očito stvar ugla gledanja i ja poštujem tvoje mišljenje.



> i govoriti okolo da je to ozbiljna cifra.


Za mene jeste jedan smrtni slučaj ozbiljna cifra,a ako se desi zato što se neko pravi pmaetan, onda je jako ozbiljna crna cifra, ali opet, sve je to ugao gledanja.




> uostalom, prica se nije odnosila na porod kod kuce nego na nedavanje antibiotika.


što za mene ne mijenja stvar




> iz slijedeceg pasusa naslucujem da smo mi na forumu na neki nacin krivi za bolesno dijete? kazem, ako tako gledas, onda npr. mozes okriviti onoga tko je izmislio boga (i one koji se na to furaju) za mnoga veca nedjela u ljudskoj povijesti. i za mnogo, mnogo ostecene djece, u raznim pogledima.


(hehehehe...neki će izgubiti opklade za koliko će mi neko u argumntaciji spomenuti vjeru i Boga :Wink: )
Pa gdje je sada ono:valjda svi imaju zdrav razum i ostala priča?
Zašto se kad je u pitanju vjera smatra da svaki onaj koji uradi neku strahotu i kaže da je to uradio vodeći se vjerskom knjigom, možda pogrešno razumio ili čak izmislio isto?
Već mi je jednom neko ovdje na forumu(čini mi se Davor) pričao kako je u islamu nehumano to što se žene obrezuju, a ja kažem da to nema veze sa islamom nego sa jednom groznom tradicijom nekih plemena i da se dešavalo i prije pojave islama.
Za ostale religije se ne mogu izjašnjavati, ali mi nije jasno, da se toliko vjeruje u zdrav razum žena koje čitaju tekstove ovdje,a kad je u pitanju vjera, onda se nikad NI ne posumnja da se možda radi o zloupotrebi ili pogrešnom tumačenju ili (o čudna mi čuda) o tradiciji koja nema veze s vjerom.





> logicno je zato sto majka prenosi djetetu svoj imunitet, tako da je dijete zasticeno od mikroba na koje je majka imuna.


da li je to UVIJEK tako?
da li je to za SVAKU bebu sigurno?



> to je odent vrlo lijepo sazeo u jednu recenicu na koju sam se grohotom nasmijala,


Odent je to, koliko se sjećam, spomenuo u kontekstu fiziološke trudnoće.
Šta je sa autoimunim bolestima?
Ne može sve na isti češalj!




> iako mi je doslo i da placem--najvaznije otkrice 20. stoljeca je bilo da novorodena beba treba svoju majku .


Sa zadnjom kontastatcijom se slažem i to u SVAKOJ situaciji :Smile:

----------


## purple rain

pitanje: ako je porod kod kuće toliko siguran zašto se smrtnost majki i novorođenčadi drastično smanjila u periodu nakon drugog svjetskog rata tj. uvođenjem bolje med skrbi ....

----------


## Poslid

> mene zanima službeni stav udruge Roda (valjda će netko napisati) spram neasistiranog poroda iz medicinski apsolutno nepraćene trudnoće: kakav je službeni stav udruge (precizno)?


Muca, na ovom forumu je već nebrojeno puta napisan stav udruge




> Vjerujemo kako je prirodan porod bez nepotrebnih medicinskih intervencija u najvećem broju slučajeva najbolji izbor i za dijete i majku. U RH se dogadja apsurd da se velik broj intervencija dogadja automatikom, bez posebno opravdanog razloga - lakse je dogovoriti elektivni carski rez i vecinu, u velikom broju slucajeva, neopravdanih intervencija, nego se izboriti da porod, u kojem nema komplikacija, tece neometano i bez intervencija lijecnka (s namjerom ubrzavanja prirodnog procesa). Stoga se aktivno zalazemo za pravo zena da odaberu nacin na koji ce donijeti dijete na svijet, a istovremeno nastojimo educirati zene o dobrobitima prirodnog poroda za majku i dijete. Kao najbolju opciju u slucajevima "normalnog", zdravog tijeka trudnoce, promoviramo prirodan porod. 
> 
> U svjetlu debate ne- i asistiranog poroda kod kuce, RODA podrzava jacanje primaljske struke, njeno osamostavljivanje, te zakonske promjene koje bi dovele do mogucnosti ostvarenja asistiranog porodjaja kod kuce. 
> RODA ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne moze ni ignorirati cinjenicu njegovog postojanja u situacijama u kojima zene zele izbjeci najcesce neopravdane medicinske intervencije, a ne osjecaju se da bi ih mogle izbjeci u bolnickom okruzenju pod pritiskom osoblja.

----------


## Poslid

> pitanje: ako je porod kod kuće toliko siguran zašto se smrtnost majki i novorođenčadi drastično smanjila u periodu nakon drugog svjetskog rata tj. uvođenjem bolje med skrbi ....


I na ovo pitanje je već odgovoreno i to na ovom topiku.

----------


## dani1

*Stoga se aktivno zalazemo za pravo zena da odaberu nacin na koji ce donijeti dijete na svijet, a istovremeno nastojimo educirati zene o dobrobitima prirodnog poroda za majku i dijete. Kao najbolju opciju u slucajevima "normalnog", zdravog tijeka trudnoce, promoviramo prirodan porod. 

U svjetlu debate ne- i asistiranog poroda kod kuce, RODA podrzava jacanje primaljske struke, njeno osamostavljivanje, te zakonske promjene koje bi dovele do mogucnosti ostvarenja asistiranog porodjaja kod kuce.*_

Mislim da je tu sve rečeno, pravo žene da odabere, bilo to CR, vaginalni porod u bolnici, (prirodan, jednog dana bez intervencija koje iz boktepitaj kojih razloga moraju ubrzati normalan porod). Edukacija!
Edukacija, koja će ženama vratiti vjeru u sebe, porod kao prirodan proces-onda će biti i manje CR (bez indikacija).

A u drugom odlomku je jasno vidljivo da  je i stav udruge Roda da u uvjetima koji danas vladaju nisu steknuti uvjeti za kućni porod, pa bi to po meni u nekim momentima ipak trebalo izražajnije naglasiti, da se tako izrazim, udruga-članovi udruge Roda bi trebala biti na forumu ipak malo jasniji i određeniji.



_

----------


## Poslid

Joj Dani1, površnog li čitanja :/

----------


## purple rain

OT: baš mi je drago da je tema preživlila... jer _gdje svi isto misle, nitko ne misli_....

----------


## mikka

vajtica, sori ako te zasmetala usporedba u vezi vjere  :Kiss: 

ja onako laicki gledano kroz povijest ne mogu da ne pomislim da bi nam svima bilo bolje da ni jedna od vjera ne postoji.

za mikrobe, mislim da je uvijek tako.

za autoimune bolesti mislim da su dobrim dijelom proizvod 20. stoljeca, da ih je puno vise nego nekada, a razlozi.. eh, ti razlozi. ali sve to spada u onaj manji postotak s komplikacijama u trudnoci/porodu/babinju.

tisucljecima se, na svih 5 kontinenata, dovodio u pitanje majcinski zastitnicki agresivni instinkt, a to se radilo na razne nacine. jedan od njih je bio da je prosirena teorija da je kolostrum otrovan za bebu. tako da je dugo, dugo vremena beba bila odvajana od majke "da ju se zastiti", a to se odrzalo i danas, samo u drugom obliku (neonatalni pregledi i testiranja). pa su se tokom 20. stoljeca skupili znanstvenici i mic po mic se otkrivalo--da kolostrum nije stetan, naprotiv; da beba ne treba sterilnu sredinu, vec onu poznatih mikroba.. i na kraju se doslo do tog neobicnog otkrica, da novorodence treba majku. aha, najbolje fora mi je bila kada su to politicki korektno preveli u --novorodence treba svoje roditelje  :Laughing: 

sjecam se da je odent pricao koliko je covjek ustvari kulturoloski uvjetovan: dok je radio na specijalizaciji na ginekoloskom odjelu neke fr bolnice, kaze da u 6 mjeseci nije cuo niti jednu zenu da je pitala doktore "mogu li zadrzati svoju bebu". usporedio je to s ponasanjem majke cimpanze--probaj joj uzeti bebu i vidjet ces sto ce se dogoditi.

meni se osobno cini da je dosta veliku ulogu u zadrzavanju tih navika "dresiranja" zena imao i patrijarhat, pogotovo kod nas  :Grin: 

malo te uvjetuju da se ne ponasas kao lavica, a onda te jos drze na stand by ne dajuci ti dijete. fuj.

sad gledam, ovaj post nema veze ni sa cim, samo sam podijelila sta mi je palo na pamet u ovaj vecernji sat  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nije me bilo par dana na forumu, nemam ništa protiv ovakvih rasprava, ali, obzirom da je sijaset topika zaključano, moram ovdje ostaviti svoj komentar.
> dakle, jedino što smo mi (odnosno, ja da govorim u svoje ime) tražili od osoblja foruma, da reagira na post gdje žena kaže da je rodila kući neasistirano, bez ijednog pregleda u trudnoći. 
> da se reagira na post članice udruge koja smatra da takav postupak nadahnjuje.
> bez da se ističe kako se podržava njeno pravo na takav izbor.
> jer, podržavao ti ili ne podržavao - žena će izabrati.
> žena će snositi posljedice svoje odluke.
> jednostavno, simply as that, kao što se reagira u roku odmah kad forumašica kaže da dijete od 6 mjeseci stavlja u hodalicu. 
> borba protiv hodalice nije dio rodine misije. moderatori nisu dovoljno educirani o fiziologiji dječje motorike.
> 
> ...


Ovo gore svakako vrijedi ponoviti, i potpisati, 
Majušku,Val, pozdraviti :Klap:

----------


## mamitzi

prije nego sam postala majka postala sam feministkinja. zato porod kao i dojenje gledam kroz borbu protiv vladavine patrijarhata. mislim da su u tzv. zapadnoj civilizaciji stoljećima muškarci ženama oduzimali moć na razne načine a dva od njih su : ti ne možeš roditi bez pomoči stručnjaka i tvoje mlijeko nije dobro kao ono koje ću ja napraviti. ponekad mi govore da su moji stavovi fanatizam, ali meni je to logično i povijesno jasno.
 inače znam priče mojih baka koje su od 1936. do 1946. rađale svoju djecu doma i svjesna sam da roditi sam sama samcata nije sigurna rabota (tatina mama 3 od 4 djece), a s babicom možda jest (mamina mama je skoro umrla jer je moja teta bila "krivo okrenuta").

----------


## white_musk

Mikka, sve je OK  :Smile: 

Ja sam samo mislia, da baš te promjene koj su se desile u zadnjem stoljeću, moramo uzeti u obzir kad pokušamo da vratimo snagu "starim korijenima". 
Autoimunosne bolesti su  realnost novog doba i zato se neke stavri ne mogu globalizirat, jer one tada postaju opasne.
Mislim da je budućnostu individualnom pristupu,a to se nakako glubi u globalizacji koja je sve jače zastupljena (u svim sferama života).


(OT: drago mi je da se opet tipkamo  :Wink:  )

----------


## dutka_lutka

> isvetica, jesam li dobro razumjela - zagrijala si se za kucni porod, a eto, odbilo te to sto netko citira svjetskog strucnjaka na tom podrucju??
> 
> pa dobro daj mi reci kog bi trebalo, po tebi, citirat i na koga se pozivat ako te citiranje nekoga tko ima nekog pojma i ko je svjetski priznat, kaj se teme tice, odbija


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Mukice, u sridu! (Samo kaj se nemrem prestat smijat!)

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Fizioloski porod je moguc u rodilistu (dobijes svoju veliku prostoriju, poneses svoju muziku, TM ti je pri ruci, moze doci i dete/deca, *rodjaci ako zelis*


Pa ako dođu još i susjedi, onda ti je stvarno zgodnije doma  :Grin: 
Prič'o je Odent nešto o privatnosti i neuznemiravanju, al ne zna on kako je kod nas s rođacima :Smile: 

A sad, nažalost, ozbiljno. Fiziološki porod je jako teško moguć u rodilištu - uglavnom, prema iskustvima rodilja, kod onih koje dođu otvorene 9.5 - 10 cm. 
Kad žena dođe u bolnicu, stanu trudovi - priča koju smo čuli tisuću puta. A onda ide drip, pa ako porod ne napreduje, mora se na carski...ili beba pati satima pod dripom.

Bolnica je sigurno mjesto za porod? Moje dijete je tamo, osim opisane torture pri samom porodu, dobilo bolničku bakteriju. Zato što su je nakon poroda odvojili od mame. Pa koje bakterije će je onda kolonizirati? Znamo da su bolničke bakterije posebno patogene.

Bilo je i u medijima puno napisa o jednom drugom zagr. rodilištu, specijaliziranom za patologiju trudnoće. Sestrična MM-a tamo je rodila curicu, dijete je zbog bolničke bakterije dobilo sepsu, i već su im bili rekli da su male šanse da preživi. Ljudi su prošli pakao. :Sad:

----------


## white_musk

> Mukice, u sridu! (Samo kaj se nemrem prestat smijat!)


Ni ja ne kontam zašto se ne možeš prestat smijat, ali dobro, zamislimo da nisi dobro pročitala šta je isvetica napisala, nego samo mukicin odgovor, pa ću te ja potsjetiti:



> Pratim temu od početka. Jako zanimljiva rasprava koja, sigurna sam, zanima mnoge. I ja sam jedna od mnogih koje su se zagrijale za kućni porod zahvaljujući Rodi. *Upravo me toliko citiranje* g. Odenta koje je kod* nekih forumašica* postalo sektaško,* odbija i odbilo*.


Dakle, ovo boldanu ju je odbilo,a ne Odent.
I tu i jeste problem!
Citira se površno i pogrešno(ne uvijek), ali dovoljno da se stvori ružna atmosfera i strah kod nesigurnih i onih koji, iz bilo koji razloga, nisu imali priliku  da čitaju Odenta ili da ga čuju.

Mukaica je na to rekla:



> isvetica, jesam li dobro razumjela - zagrijala si se za kucni porod, a eto, odbilo te to sto netko citira svjetskog strucnjaka na tom podrucju??
> 
> pa dobro daj mi reci kog bi trebalo, po tebi, citirat i na koga se pozivat ako te citiranje nekoga tko ima nekog pojma i ko je svjetski priznat, kaj se teme tice, odbija


Što bi opravdlao tvoju potrebu za smijehom, ali nikako nije adkevtan odgovor naono što je isvetica napisala.
Naravno, sve se može gledati iz različitih uglova, ali ne vidim razlog za "padanje na oko", ako neko napiše da ga je citiranje odbilo.
U par navrata smo na ovom topicu pokazali da su neki citati bili, hajmo reći, ishitreni, jer ne sumnjam da su svi imali dobre namjere.
Tako je moglo biti i u slušaju onih citata na koje je isvetica "natrčala".
Sigurno, lakše je ovako napraviti od nje nekoga ko ne zna šta priča, nego da ju s epita o kakvim se citatima radi, pa da se pokuša nešto popraviti ili možda drugačije sagledati.


Onda je isvetica, po meni jako fer i korektno, rekla:



> Mislim da bi bilo mnogo bolje da se borimo za početak za poboljšanje uvjeta tamo gdje po zakonu moramo roditi, u bolnicama, nego da ispravljamo krive Drine....


Posve razumljivo. 
Majka koja želi asistirani porod u bolnici i želi da učestvuje u borbi za ostavrenje boljih uslova rađanja.

Mukica na to misli, izgleda, ovako:



> pa onda sto cekas - bori se
> sto si ti do sad ucinila kako bi poboljsala uvjete u rodilistima?


Ne znam čime je isvetica zalužila, jer nisam vidjela provokaciju u njenom postu, ali odgovor je jako "oštar".
Opet kažem, mislim da joj se mogao dati prijedlog kako u sklopu udruge može pomoći, kad već ima želju ili da joj se daju konkretni svajeti, jer imate jako puno iskustva ili da ju se uputi na neku od cura iz tima za hum.poroda ili bilo kakav konstruktivan odogvor.
Umjesto toga dobila je provokativno pitanje na koje odgovor znamo svi, jer šta može jedna žena sama  da uradi (osim da ne ustane u busu)?

Rekla bih da je mukicin odgovor  isvetici nije bio relevantan za ovu raspravu, ali to je očito stavr ugla gledanja, jer ti smatraš da je bio "u sridu" :/

ja očito nemam smisla za humor, jer ne vidim ništa smiješno u ovom dijalogu.

Ti imaš, ti  se još smiješ  :Sad:

----------


## white_musk

> Bolnica je sigurno mjesto za porod?


Da li je treba pokušati učiniti sigurnom?
Koliko se sjećam, Odent je "POdomaćio" salu za rađanje (primitivna soba),a nije išao kod žena kući da ih porađa.
Ne misliš li na tom tragu treba djelovati?
Ili su sve one koje ne žele rodit kući i koje pokušavaju poprvati stanje u bolnici (jer je to po njima najbolje opcija)  "zatočenice mraka" :D?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> A sad, nažalost, ozbiljno. Fiziološki porod je jako teško moguć u rodilištu - uglavnom, prema iskustvima rodilja, kod onih koje dođu otvorene 9.5 - 10 cm. 
> (


Istina, tisuću puta, no ne svima.
Meni da, dva puta. I mojoj sestri, i frendici...
Znam da se o tome pisalo, ali ja nikako nisam mogla (racionalno) dokučiti zašto mi se to događa.
Dočekali su me ljubazno i sa smiješkom (bar ta prva ekipa, druga je smjena bila druga priča),
nitko me nije zastrašivao,
nisam ni ja bila (u svijesti) prestrašena, niti sramežljiva,

štoviše, svi smo bili uvjereni da će sad sve ići glatko, kad sam već toliko dugo trudova odgulila doma, 

ali, šipak, apsolutni zastoj, sat  i po vremena ni jedan jedini trud, ko da se cijeli proces zaustavio i vratio natrag.  
Zar smo toliko ustrašeni bolnicom da se dijete prepadne i iznenada odluči- ne, ipak ja ne bih, hvala, drugi put!

----------


## marta

> Istina, tisuću puta, no ne svima.
> Meni da, dva puta. I mojoj sestri, i frendici...
> Znam da se o tome pisalo, ali ja nikako nisam mogla (racionalno) dokučiti zašto mi se to događa.
> Dočekali su me ljubazno i sa smiješkom (bar ta prva ekipa, druga je smjena bila druga priča),
> nitko me nije zastrašivao,
> nisam ni ja bila (u svijesti) prestrašena, niti sramežljiva,
> 
> štoviše, svi smo bili uvjereni da će sad sve ići glatko, kad sam već toliko dugo trudova odgulila doma, 
> 
> ...


Prekine se ciklus lucenja oksitocina i krene adrenalin. Tad porodjaj stane. To moze biti izazvano samom promjenom mjesta boravka, jer si se morala spremiti i odvesti u bolnicu, tamo su te docekali nepoznati ljudi i sl. A mislim da nije na odmet  spomenuti i strah od bolnica i povezivanje bolnice s bolescu, bolesnicima, smrcu... Ne mora to biti nista izrazeno, dovoljno da nam podsvijest nesto sugerira i da se prestanemo osjecati sigurno.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Zar smo toliko ustrašeni bolnicom da se dijete prepadne i iznenada odluči- ne, ipak ja ne bih, hvala, drugi put!


ja mislim da je to individualno, a mislim da i ima veze sa strahom.
ja sam oba puta bila u bolnici nekoliko dana prije poroda, i svaki put su mi krenuli trudovi i sve je bilo ok, dok nisu rekli, ajmo sad u rađaonu.
mislim, znala sam da kad tad moram rodit  :Grin: , i znala sam da je bolje prije nego kasnije, al svaki put sam se iznenadila kad je krenulo, ono u stilu, ok, al ja baš ne bih sad. to su neki lažni trudovi. neću ja još. sjećam se i cimerica u sobi, a sve su imale termin prije mene, prenijele, kako smo pričale, ajme da bar noćas nešto krene. i onda prvo krenulo meni. i one - blago ti se, a ja si mislim, ajme, nisam ja na redu!
i onda u rađaoni stalo sve.
nisam ja bila ustrašena bolnicom, mene je ona u principu smirivala  :Grin:  
al eto, nisam neki fan samog čina rađanja, ni boli koja je neizbježna.

----------


## marta

Cvijeta, opet se to nekako svodi na strah, zar ne?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Cvijeta, opet se to nekako svodi na strah, zar ne?


pa da, to sam i napisala.
jedino što bi mene uhvatio i kad bi na vratima svog dnevnog boravka ugledala doulu. kao, a ha, došla je, znači nema više nazad.  :Grin:

----------


## Nika

Ne znam gdje ste stali s raspravom ali se otvorila zanimljiva tema. Strah - adrenalin.

Kada u kojim situacijama vam se javio strah kod poroda?

Meni je jako svježe kad su mi na drugom porodu dali onaj bianco papir da potpišem, užasno sam se uzrujala i strah je bio pomiješan ljutnjom, jer sam očekivala taj papir i bila u panici da ću se morati uznemiriti kad mi ga daju jer neću uspijeti riješiti u svoju korist.

Koliko ima takvih situacija u bolnicama i što mislite bi li osjećali strah da ste se nalazili na nekom drugom mjestu, čak možda ni ne nužno drugom mjestu, nego da ste poznalavali ljude koji će biti prisutni i koji su upoznati s vašim željama te će bez suviše riječi pustiti vas samu (uz pratnju) da se prepustite porodu?

Te koliko bi da mirna situacija (zamislite svoj mir) utjecala na porod?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> pa da, to sam i napisala.
> jedino što bi mene uhvatio i kad bi na vratima svog dnevnog boravka ugledala doulu. kao, a ha, došla je, znači nema više nazad.


Možda se i ne bi prepala (osim ako bi to bila neka tebi ovdje omiljena dula :Laughing: ),
 možda znaš da njoj možeš reći - gle, lijepo da si došla, popij sok i kavu, pa ti kući, ne bih ja još danas, čemu žurba (autotješenje :Grin: ), 
Ono u stilu - doula, ko te šiša!
Al' u rađaonicu kad uđeš- znaš da nema izlaska bez djeteta, mislim, nema tako ni tako, ali ja to samo pokušavam sebi protumačiti, je li to strah od boli, 
od konačnosti tog ulaska,
od neizvjesnosti,
 od onog - ajmo, sad na posao i da se to obavi,
 nemam pojma što se sve tada stumba u glavi pa da se cijeli tijek poremeti...

----------


## cvijeta73

pa ja sam, naravno od kad sam ovdje na forumu, često razmišljala što bi se trebalo desiti da ja izgubim strah od poroda. a kod mene je definitivno povezan sa strahom od boli prvenstveno, a u manjoj mjeri s onim crvićkom sumnje da neće sve biti u redu. i moram primijetiti, da iako sam teški paničar po prirodi, kad je porod krenuo, uopće nisam bila u panici da će se desiti nešto nepredviđeno. to mi u stvari ni dan danas nije jasno. nekako mi je sve bilo prirodno (iako nije bilo prirodno jer sam dobila drip) i nije me hvatala panika.
i došla sam do zaključka da bi to bile jedino neke lake ili teške droge.  :Grin:  
al ne epiduralna jer sam nju imala na drugom porodu, i ta mi je, već sam to ovdje napisala, samo u principu smetala, jer mi se smanjila prva komponenta straha - od boli, ali pojačala ova druga -  od toga oće li sve biti u redu.  
ne znam, sva ta edukacija, čitanje, hebi ga, kad znaš da ćete boliti. a boli. jako.

----------


## Nika

strah od boli je meni drugi puta prišao tek na samom izgonu, zapravo je isto i bilo prvi puta.
no nekako mislim da na kraju i nije strah od boli nego bol sama :LOL:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ne znam gdje ste stali s raspravom ali se otvorila zanimljiva tema. Strah - adrenalin.
> 
> Kada u kojim situacijama vam se javio strah kod poroda?
> 
> Koliko ima takvih situacija u bolnicama i što mislite bi li osjećali strah da ste se nalazili na nekom drugom mjestu, 
> Te koliko bi da mirna situacija (zamislite svoj mir) utjecala na porod?


Znam točno što mi je pobudilo i strah i očaj i ljutnju istovremeno na ovom 3., najužasnijem porodu.
Imala sam i iskustvo i sigurnost, nije me plašila toliko bolnica, koliko ljudi.
Prva smjena, doktor koji me je, uvjetno, poznavao, jer mi je pratio trudnoću, 
jednostavno mi je dao do znanja da zna da sam razumna, da ne paničarim i da znam o čemu pričam, i da se može pouzdati u to što mu kažem, i poslušati me i uvažiti to što mu kažem.
Čovjek me je jednostavno slušao i uvažavao, a svoje postupke objašnjavao, dakle, sve je bilo u atmosferi međusobnog razumijevanja, ne odbacivanja...

Takve su bile i sestre, u toj prvoj smjeni.

No, porod se odužio ( ne mogu sad objašnjavati pozadinu, još od trudnoće), oni su otišli kući, 
došla ekipa, svemirci, ne zanima ih ništa što ja govorim, autistično briju svoje, sve je pošlo u krivo, porod je jedva završio kasno navečer i to zahvaljuući tek TREĆOJ smjeni, koja je poslušala što joj govorim....

Dakle, ljudi koji ne kuže da nisu sve rodilje panične, ustrašene, histerične jadne neznalice,
a oni su tu Bogovi (da se meni ta doc. barem pokazala da zna struku, ali ni to)
da ne izgubi svatko pamet uslijed bolova i da se isplati poslušati i povjerovati u ono što rodilja priča...

Znači,  odnos povjerenja i uvažavanja, očito mi je to ulijevalo i sigurnost i mir, kad je to otišlo, ode sve naopako...
Nakon tog poroda nisam osjećala baby blues nego baby bijes :Evil or Very Mad: , tako sam ja to nazvala, a i dandanas imam PTSP, poživčanim čim se toga sjetim.

----------


## suncokret

> Ne znam gdje ste stali s raspravom ali se otvorila zanimljiva tema. Strah - adrenalin.
> 
> Kada u kojim situacijama vam se javio strah kod poroda?
> 
> Meni je jako svježe kad su mi na drugom porodu dali onaj bianco papir da potpišem, užasno sam se uzrujala i strah je bio pomiješan ljutnjom, jer sam očekivala taj papir i bila u panici da ću se morati uznemiriti kad mi ga daju jer neću uspijeti riješiti u svoju korist.
> 
> Koliko ima takvih situacija u bolnicama i što mislite bi li osjećali strah da ste se nalazili na nekom drugom mjestu, čak možda ni ne nužno drugom mjestu, nego da ste poznalavali ljude koji će biti prisutni i koji su upoznati s vašim željama te će bez suviše riječi pustiti vas samu (uz pratnju) da se prepustite porodu?
> 
> Te koliko bi da mirna situacija (zamislite svoj mir) utjecala na porod?


najprije me bilo strah rupture, jer sam išla na vaginalni poslije carskog, i zbog toga sam mislila da će mi biti ugodnije u bolnici, tj. da ću se tamo osijećati sigurnije, koja zabluda...
trudovi su mi stali čim smo stigli do bolnice, pa krenuli, pa stali, pa tako tri dana...
užasno me ometala atmosfera u bolnici, imala sam osjećaj kao da sam na željezničkom kolodvoru, 
mirna situacija, ugodna, po mogućnosti poznata okolina, malo više intime, osoba od povjerenja  bi definitivno pozitivno utjecali na tok mog poroda.
i onaj glupi CTG bi trebao biti manje ometajući, prijenosni i tiši.

a kad mi je napokon puknuo vodenjak i kad se ni nakon par sati nisam otvorila ni za prst uhvatio me strah da ne pođe nešto krivo (traume s prvog poroda), i tu je definitivno bilo gotovo s mogućnošću da rodim prirodno.

sad kad to sve znam možda bi treći put mogla prirodno roditi  :Grin: 

mislim da bi u rodilištima umjesto bokseva trebale biti sobe za rađanje i da k rodilji i njenoj pratnji ulazi samo jedna osoba dok sve ide kako treba.
sv duh je npr. definitivno premalo rodilište s obzirom na broj rodilja

----------


## Bubica

Razmisljam - zapravo, u oba dva poroda uopce nisam imala osjecaj straha, niti u jednom trenutku.

----------


## suncokret

> Razmisljam - zapravo, u oba dva poroda uopce nisam imala osjecaj straha, niti u jednom trenutku.


blago tebi !

----------


## Deaedi

Mene najviše bilo strah da se ne dogodi nešto mom doktoru, pa da ga zamijeni neki nadobudni koji bi htio da pokušam vaginalno, a beba na zadak. (slična stvar se desila mojoj kolegici s posla).

----------


## Val

> Mene najviše bilo strah da se ne dogodi nešto mom doktoru, pa da ga zamijeni neki nadobudni koji bi htio da pokušam vaginalno, a beba na zadak. (slična stvar se desila mojoj kolegici s posla).


 
ovo se meni dogodilo na drugom porodu. moj dr je otišao doma, a meni počeli trudovi.
i, da, pojavio se neki nadobudni koji je zaključio da bih mogla prirodno, iako je ovaj PRVI 
rekao/napisao da moram na CR.
mene je bilo strah boli, ali mi je najgori bio taj osjećaj nemoći.
i nikako mi nije jasno kako dokotri ne uvažavaju mišljenja kolega, i to onog koji radi s njim u bolnici.

----------


## Val

> .
> 
> mislim da bi u rodilištima umjesto bokseva trebale biti sobe za rađanje i da k rodilji i njenoj pratnji ulazi samo jedna osoba dok sve ide kako treba.
> sv duh je npr. definitivno premalo rodilište s obzirom na broj rodilja


upravo o ovome razmišljam danas. to bi bilo baš super. samo, u ovom stoljeću, kod nas nije moguće.

----------


## Muca

ovo se i meni dogodilo, kad sam sa zapiknutim kateterom gledala mog dr koji je s rukama u zraku proletio pored mene prema sali i namignuo mi, a ja na aparatima i kisiku u intenzivnoj, a Kuvačić iznad mene pita: 'tko je ovo odobrio?' i govori sestri da storniraju sve, a moj drse dere iz sale: 'idemooooooooooooooooooooo'; tad sam mislila da ću umrijeti od straha, a taman su aparati prestali pištati, tj. taman sam ušla u neko 'normalno' stanje.

srećom, sestre su samo odjurile s krevetom i sa mnom u njemu (nisam mogla hodati). nikad neću zaboraviti ljutitu facu Kuvačića iznad mene i zatvaranje vrata sale njemu pred nosom. kao u nekom lošem filmu brrrrrrr

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Majuška, potpis! To bi bilo to.

I ja sam već pitala, mislim da odgovora nema (iskreno, ne da mi se sve čitati), pa evo još jednom:

*Je li udruzi Roda stalo do potpore građana u njihovim akcijama?*

Nemojte sad da vi ne promičete porode na crno, bar ne nakon 12 strana rasprave, pliz...

----------


## ivarica

> *Je li udruzi Roda stalo do potpore građana u njihovim akcijama?*


naravno da nam je stalo, ali da se potporom vodimo ili da je potpora nama cilj, to ne
ne bi vam, mislim, tada bile ni ovako drage  :Smile:

----------


## Marion

> Pa ako dođu još i susjedi, onda ti je stvarno zgodnije doma 
> Prič'o je Odent nešto o privatnosti i neuznemiravanju, al ne zna on kako je kod nas s rođacima
> 
> A sad, nažalost, ozbiljno. Fiziološki porod je jako teško moguć u rodilištu - uglavnom, prema iskustvima rodilja, kod onih koje dođu otvorene 9.5 - 10 cm. 
> Kad žena dođe u bolnicu, stanu trudovi - priča koju smo čuli tisuću puta. A onda ide drip, pa ako porod ne napreduje, mora se na carski...ili beba pati satima pod dripom.
> 
> Bolnica je sigurno mjesto za porod? Moje dijete je tamo, osim opisane torture pri samom porodu, dobilo bolničku bakteriju. Zato što su je nakon poroda odvojili od mame. Pa koje bakterije će je onda kolonizirati? Znamo da su bolničke bakterije posebno patogene.


Ja sam dvaput rodila na carski, jer se drugacije nije moglo. Rodila sam u Nemackoj. U rodilistu dobijes veliku sobu sa bracnim krevetom, loptom, maramom zavezanom za strop (kao oslonac dok si u trudu) i x raznih pomagala, TV-om ako zelis, CD pleyerom... Za vreme poroda u prostoriji moze biti koga zelis da bude s tobom, moze biti svetlo ili zamraceno. U prostoriji je samo babica, lekara zove ako misli da je potrebno ili ako ja trazim. 

Sa mnom je bio MM, dolazio je i S. na 10-20 min, jer je bio mali, a ja sam mu mama i nedostajala sam mu i da ne misli da sam nestala, da zna gde sam.

Na prvom porodu sam imala trudove na 3-5 minuta, ali se usce nije otvaralo, niko me ni na sta nije prisiljavao i svaka mera koja je bila preduzeta je bila u dogovoru sa mnom i MM-om. Vodenjak je pukao, raste nesto u krvi sto je signal da beba moze biti ugrozena infekcijom, hocete li antibiotike, hocu. Pa tako korak po korak. CTG moze lezeci, moze stojeci, moze setajuci.

Na prvom porodu nisam znala nemacki, dovedena je odlicna britanska babica kako ne bi bilo problema u komunikaciji, anesteziolog mi je bio Hrvat (iz istog razloga). Babica je blizu kada zelim, a skloni se kada zelim biti sama.

Svi su ljubazni. Od svoje dece se nisam odvajala ni minut, dakle rodjeni su i ostaju sa mamom i tatom. Podsticu dojenje i jako se trude, ali ovde mame retko zele da doje (to je druga prica).

Sigurno da ima i osoblja koje je nestrucno ili neljubazno, ali preovladjuje ovo ljubazno jos uvek (iako i oni imaju problema sa svojim zdravstvenim sistemom). Sve je cisto (teta cistilica koristi pamucnu navlaku za mop u svakoj sobi novu, dakle obrise sobu, stavi je u prljave, krece u drugu sobu uzima novu).   

Pokusala sam pri drugom porodu prirodno, nakon sto je pukao vodenjak i proslo 12 sati u neefikasnim trudovima odlucila sam se za drugi carski.

Sve je bilo prepusteno mojoj slobodnoj volji i nikakav strah od bolnice nisam osecala. Ucinili su jako puno da se osecam prijatno i zasticeno u rodilistu.

Dakle moze se opustiti i pratiti svoje telo i bebu i imati medicinsku zastitu, nije cak ni preskupo, vise stvar organizacije.

----------


## Marion

Zaboravih, pre drugog poroda su mi znajuci moju zelju da probam jos jednom prirodno ponudili akupunkturu, na zalost nije pomogla, ali se jako trude da prirodnim lekovima pomognu trudnicama i novim mamama, a antibiotici i drugi lekovi su kad se drugacije ne moze (nisu brzi u njihovom preporucivanju ili davanju).

----------


## ina33

*Marion*, ovo tvoje mi zvuči kao san snova. Je li to državna ili privatna bolnica, kako to funkcionira tamo?

----------


## mikka

Marion, ovo stvarno zvuci super. ne znam koji mi se dio vise svida, od toga da moze biti s tobom tko hoce, da ti moze doci starije dijete, da u sobi ima pomagala, marame, lopta, da te doktori i babice puste na miru ako zelis, da pokusavaju i sa alternativnim metodama.. stvarno bajkovito. u takvu bolnicu bi mozda dosla i cim mi pocnu trudovi  :Grin: 

samo se nekako bojim da smo mi miljama, miljama i miljama daleko od toga, a ja nemam ni kod koga ni razlog da odem zivjeti u njemacku.

----------


## suncokret

gledala sam davno prospekte par rodilišta u njemačkoj... bolje da nisam
i to su sva bila državna, a uređena kao bolji hoteli

----------


## Marion

> *Marion*, ovo tvoje mi zvuči kao san snova. Je li to državna ili privatna bolnica, kako to funkcionira tamo?


Ovde su sve bolnice drzavno-privatne. Rodila sam u razlicitim saveznim drzavama (Hessen i Nord Rhein Westfalen), tako da je izgleda ravnomerno i rasporedjeno, sa drzavnim osiguranjem (nisam imala nikakva specijalna dodatna privatna).

----------


## Marion

> samo se nekako bojim da smo mi miljama, miljama i miljama daleko od toga


O tome i pricam, da borba treba teci u smeru da se uslovi u rodilistima izmene i priblize fizioloskom, normalnom porodjaju. 

Na podu u bolnicama je linoleum (onaj koji moze izdrzati jako habanje), ali je stalno brisan i cist, na zidovima papirne tapete, svaka soba ima kupatilo (uglavnom su od one pleksiglas smole umivaonik i kada za tusiranje) nema nikakvih skupih materijala, sve je serijski i veci deo kako-sta napraviti propisan od strane drzave. Svaka soba ima TV i svaka rodilja ima svoj fiksni telefon u sobi (za to se plati neka suma od recimo 10-tak eura i skida se sa racuna u skladu sa kolicinom koriscenja) - dakle samo se finansira.

Jer zasto rodilje terati u "ilegalu" i izlagati nepotrebnom riziku i nju i bebu, kad sve moze i naprednije uz pozitivno koriscenje novih napredaka u medicini? A nije nedostizno.

----------


## Marion

Postoji i sistem za nadziranje sestara. Pacijent pozvoni, negde se belezi koliko je trajalo dok na poziv nije odgovoreno, medicinska sestra/brat moraju u sobi pacijenta proci svojom karticom ili ukucati kod da bi zvonjava prestala. Ti zapisi se kontrolisu.

----------


## Marion

Kad sam vec zaredjala, off topic, zasto mi na poslednjih 5 postova pise 133?

----------


## Mukica

zato sto uvijek pise ukupan broj postova

----------


## dutka_lutka

> O tome i pricam, da borba treba teci u smeru da se uslovi u rodilistima izmene i priblize *fizioloskom, normalnom porodjaju*. 
> 
> Na podu u bolnicama je linoleum (onaj koji moze izdrzati jako habanje), ali je stalno brisan i cist, na zidovima papirne tapete, svaka soba ima kupatilo (uglavnom su od one pleksiglas smole umivaonik i kada za tusiranje) nema nikakvih skupih materijala, sve je serijski i veci deo kako-sta napraviti propisan od strane drzave. Svaka soba ima TV i svaka rodilja ima svoj fiksni telefon u sobi (za to se plati neka suma od recimo 10-tak eura i skida se sa racuna u skladu sa kolicinom koriscenja) - dakle samo se finansira.
> 
> Jer zasto rodilje terati u "ilegalu" i izlagati nepotrebnom riziku i nju i bebu, kad sve moze i *naprednije* uz pozitivno koriscenje *novih napredaka u medicini*? A nije nedostizno.


A "novi napretci u medicini" su za tebe linoleum, papirne tapete, kupaonica u sklopu sobe, TV i telefon u sobi?!
Podsjećam da je tema porod, a ne unutarnje uređenje.  :Rolling Eyes:  
TV, telefon i kupaonicu, hvala na pitanju, imam i doma. :Smile:  (Tapete i linoleum doduše ne...)
Isto tako, dva carska reza za mene nisu fiziološki porod. Carski rez mogu imati i u jednom našem privatnom rodilištu, isto vele da je jako lijepo uređeno.

Napisala sam da je fiziološki porod jako teško moguć u bolnici, uglavnom ako žena dođe otvorena 9.5-10 cm. Ti ovom pričom tu tvrdnju nisi opovrgnula, naprotiv.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> naravno da nam je stalo, ali da se potporom vodimo ili da je potpora nama cilj, to ne
> ne bi vam, mislim, tada bile ni ovako drage


Ovakav stav mi nije nimalo drag... :Sad: , ni u šali...jer u ovakvoj šali više od pola istine...

*marion*, kad čitam ovo za Njemačku, zvuči stvarno jako, jako dobro,
 moja sestrična je rodila dva puta u Austriji, isto nema nikakvo posebno osiguranje, državno je rodilište, ali znam da je nisu "silili" da rodi ni kad je prenijela dva tjedna, ona je stvarno  vrlo kompliciran slučaj, 
baš ima uvijek problema s reproduktivnim organima, i prije, i posllije poroda, oduvijek,

 pa čak ni nju takvu nisu forsirali ni na što, medicina je kročila tek u trenutku kad je zaista bilo -stani-pani.

 Isto je bilo - zasebna soba, muž cijelo vrijeme s njom, primalja koja je započela pratiti porod ostala je s njom sve do kraja, punih 16 sati, uopće nije išla doma, tako su to tada organizirali...

A kod nas jednostavno nema sluha za to da se promijeni nešto organizacijski, 
i kad se napravi  novo rodilište, organizacija posla, boxovi, dizajn, sve ostane isto,

situacija bez imalo diskrecije i prije i poslije,
protokol isti, samo zidovi svježe ofarbani, 
osoblje u glavi isto.....
Ne mogu uopće zamisliti gdje bi oni na Sv. Duhu  smjestili te zasebne sobe za rađanje,
trebalo bi im još barem pola kata, ne bi te sobe ni trebale biti bogznašta velike, samo da su ugodno uređene i opremljene, 
da se jednostavno promijeni cijeli taj "protokol" rađanja.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Pri ovome "opremljenost" sobe za rađanje ne mislim na TV i slične nebitne stvari,
nego na "humaniju" uređenost, bližu kućnoj atmosferi (što uopće nije skupo),
 a pomagala koja idu u prilog fiziološkom i nenasilnom porodu (objašnjenje specijalno za dutku lutku)

----------


## sladjanaf

> A "novi napretci u medicini" su za tebe linoleum, papirne tapete, kupaonica u sklopu sobe, TV i telefon u sobi?!
> Podsjećam da je tema porod, a ne unutarnje uređenje.  
> TV, telefon i kupaonicu, hvala na pitanju, imam i doma. (Tapete i linoleum doduše ne...)
> Isto tako, dva carska reza za mene nisu fiziološki porod. Carski rez mogu imati i u jednom našem privatnom rodilištu, isto vele da je jako lijepo uređeno.
> 
> Napisala sam da je fiziološki porod jako teško moguć u bolnici, uglavnom ako žena dođe otvorena 9.5-10 cm. Ti ovom pričom tu tvrdnju nisi opovrgnula, naprotiv.


marion nije rekla da je linoleum i papirna tapeta napredak 
nego je htjela reći da bolnica ne izgleda kao bolji hotel
nego je obična
ali je osoblje ljubazno i dobro radi svoj posao
trude se i brinu za rodilje

nekad bi trebalo čitati s razumijevanjem
nije dovoljno samo prikeljiti paramana doula potpis
jer on ništa ne govori o tebi
više ti, nekako, govoriš o njemu

----------


## ivarica

nena, jedna je stvar da nase aktivnosti proizlaze iz potreba gradjanki, a ne marsovki, pa se slazemo da je ta potpora ne vazna nego bi bilo besmisleno da je nema
ali, sto u ovom slucaju znaci potpora?
potpora pcelice mare? nije nuzno da je uvijek i pod svaku cijenu imamo 
npr imale smo je u slucaju mpo, kad nismo imale potporu jedne druge grupe forumasica
ali mislim da si shvatila sto hocu reci

----------


## Nika

baš sam se sad nasmijala na termin porod na crno...

što god bi to trebalo značiti  :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

> marion nije rekla da je linoleum i papirna tapeta napredak 
> nego je htjela reći da bolnica ne izgleda kao bolji hotel
> nego je obična
> ali je osoblje ljubazno i dobro radi svoj posao
> trude se i brinu za rodilje
> 
> nekad bi trebalo čitati s razumijevanjem
> nije dovoljno samo prikeljiti paramana doula potpis
> jer on ništa ne govori o tebi
> više ti, nekako, govoriš o njemu


Na ovo se stvarno nema što dodati, samo citirati, da ne bi tko preskočio post.

----------


## Val

> marion nije rekla da je linoleum i papirna tapeta napredak 
> nego je htjela reći da bolnica ne izgleda kao bolji hotel
> nego je obična
> ali je osoblje ljubazno i dobro radi svoj posao
> trude se i brinu za rodilje
> 
> nekad bi trebalo čitati s razumijevanjem
> nije dovoljno samo prikeljiti paramana doula potpis
> jer on ništa ne govori o tebi
> više ti, nekako, govoriš o njemu


slažem se. stvarno mi nije jasno čemu površno čitanje i onda nepotrebno komentiranje.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nena, jedna je stvar da nase aktivnosti proizlaze iz potreba gradjanki, a ne marsovki, pa se slazemo da je ta potpora ne vazna nego bi bilo besmisleno da je nema
> ali, sto u ovom slucaju znaci potpora?
> potpora pcelice mare? nije nuzno da je uvijek i pod svaku cijenu imamo 
> *npr imale smo je u slucaju mpo, kad nismo imale potporu jedne druge grupe forumasica*
> ali mislim da si shvatila sto hocu reci


Koja grupa vam je uskratila potporu?

2 i po vjernice, katolkinje, na cijelom forumu. 

Shvatila sam već i prije, vizionarstvo nikad (u startu) nije imalo masovnu potporu...

----------


## isvetica

> marion nije rekla da je linoleum i papirna tapeta napredak 
> nego je htjela reći da bolnica ne izgleda kao bolji hotel
> nego je obična
> ali je osoblje ljubazno i dobro radi svoj posao
> trude se i brinu za rodilje
> 
> nekad bi trebalo čitati s razumijevanjem
> nije dovoljno samo prikeljiti paramana doula potpis
> jer on ništa ne govori o tebi
> više ti, nekako, govoriš o njemu



X

----------


## dutka_lutka

> mislim da bi u rodilištima umjesto bokseva trebale biti sobe za rađanje i da *k rodilji i njenoj pratnji* ulazi samo jedna osoba dok sve ide kako treba.


Kojoj pratnji? Tamo gdje muž može biti na porodu, trude se da ga puste tek na izgon.  :Mad:  U svakom slučaju, tako je bilo u jednom zg rodilištu 2006. Za oca su tražili tečaj, 9 tjedana po 1.5 - 2 h, pa smo naivno mislili da će MM stvarno biti prisutan na porodu.

----------


## ivarica

> Koja grupa vam je uskratila potporu?
> 
> 2 i po vjernice, katolkinje, na cijelom forumu.


 
prebrojala si ih toliko?
koja vrijedi pola? sto je bogu skrivila  :Grin: 
ako ovo nije komentar o netolerantnosti naseg foruma i osoblja prema vjernicima, molim te reci mi na osnovu cega ti, vise nego ja, mozes odrediti koliku smo podrsku izgubile zagovarajuci mpo

----------


## dutka_lutka

> pomagala koja *idu u prilog* fiziološkom i nenasilnom porodu (objašnjenje specijalno za dutku lutku)


Da, idu u prilog, a porod na kraju nije fiziološki. 
Onda možda porod u bolnici, pa makar i ovakvoj, ne ide u prilog fiziološkom porodu?

Osobno mislim da bi bilo dobro kod nas oformiti i tzv. centre za rađanje, kao u Australiji, i kuće za porode, kao u Austriji, ali, po mom, kod kuće je najbolje!  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

dutka, na koji nacin ti mislis da pridonosis kvaliteti ovog topika?
buduci tema ovog topika nije samo sigurnost porodjaja, nego i odgovornosti i imidz udruge, mogu li te ja, mimo pravila ovog foruma (stvarno ce me banati na kraju zbog tebe  :Shock:  ), a ispred udruge, ljubazno zamoliti da se suzdrzis na ovom topiku vise pisati

----------


## white_musk

> Onda možda porod u bolnici, pa makar i ovakvoj, ne ide u prilog fiziološkom porodu?


A kako onda komentariše Odnetovu "primitivnu sobu"?

----------


## white_musk

Ejh! Tek sam sad pročitala šta je ivarica napsiala.
Obrišite mi gornji post, molim.

----------


## Marion

> marion nije rekla da je linoleum i papirna tapeta napredak 
> nego je htjela reći da bolnica ne izgleda kao bolji hotel
> nego je obična
> ali je osoblje ljubazno i dobro radi svoj posao
> trude se i brinu za rodilje


Hvala i tebi i drugim forumasicama koje su se potrudile da pojasne.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> prebrojala si ih toliko?
> koja vrijedi pola? sto je bogu skrivila 
> ako ovo nije komentar o netolerantnosti naseg foruma i osoblja prema vjernicima, molim te reci mi na osnovu cega ti, vise nego ja, mozes odrediti koliku smo podrsku izgubile zagovarajuci mpo


Ja sam vidjela njih dvije, treća nije bila dovoljno borbena :Grin: , 

Ovo dalje ne razumijem najbolje osim kao- hajmo se šamarati...

Moja izjava je bila usmjerena na to da je Roda  za MPO na ovom forumu dobila masovnu potporu većine forumašica, ne samo članica udruge,

a ta potpora na slučaju *neasistiranog* kućnog poroda izostaje.

Kod MPO-a je izražena potpora zalaganju za maksimalna prava u okviru sustava, za sve one kojima je ta vrsta medicinske pomoći potrebna, a to je sad već skoro 18 posto parova (možda nije točan postotak, nisam pratila),

a kod kućnog poroda Roda se zalaže za prava minorne manjine, i to  izvan sustava.

I opet, nije to ni sporno, idemo gledati unaprijed i shvatiti to kao dio želje da se poboljša ukupno stanje....,

no, nemojte se stalno oglušivati, već se sto puta ponavlja, radi se o tome da se ne bi smjelo javno (možeš ti privatno što te volja)

pljeskati, ovulirati  :Grin: , podupirati, pa ni tolerirati 

neodlaske liječniku na (minimum nužnih) pregleda i stav "idem roditi, a neću se pitati - što ako...?".
I ne mislim pritom na samo  rađanje jer tada treba imati pozitivan stav oslobođen straha, već pripreme prije toga, a te pripreme uključuju i  situaciju "što ako" jer i do nje može doći.... 

To jednostavno nije odgovorno ponašanje i može poticati i neodgovorne pojedince na koješta.  


Na kraju,  izjave tipa -- tko sam ja, a tko si ti?! smatram nepotrebnim u razgovoru, štoviše, bahatim.

----------


## white_musk

Dobar sažetak  :Yes:

----------


## ivarica

> Na kraju, izjave tipa -- tko sam ja, a tko si ti?! smatram nepotrebnim u razgovoru, štoviše, bahatim.


izjava nije isla u stilu tko sam ja a tko si ti, nego Mislis li da imas cjelovitu sliku





> a kod kućnog poroda Roda se zalaže za prava minorne manjine, i to izvan sustava.
> .


roda se u porodima zalaze za puno vise toga, nije fer postavljati stvari na nacin da se zalaganjem za (izmedju mora ostalog) kucni porod, zalazemo samo za tu manjinu

----------


## vertex

Čitam vas ovih dana, ne baš sve, a i nemam kad napisati sve što mi je na umu.
Samo da se osvrnem na ovo pitanje minuta kod kućnog asistiranog poroda. Ne minuta, nego zapravo sekundi, kako se piše. (Ajme, je li to uopće na ovoj temi bilo? Valjda je.) Jednom sam već napisala, ali nije me nitko baš doživio, a meni se ne čini nevažnim ta diskusiju.
Mislim da je naš zdravstveni sustav jako zbunjen po pitanju postojanja ili nepostojanja tih sekundi koje život znače. Jer, šta s malim rodilištima? Sinj nema operacijsku salu. Da se pojavilo komplikacija u kojoj su sekunde bile bitne, ja bi već dvaput umrla. Ok, jedan od tih puta.
Što je s, na primjer, Lošinjem? Imam prijateljicu s Lošinja. Prije su imali rodilište, bez operacijske sale (ovdje je moguće da se varam, ali ja sam tako shvatila). Koliko je tek njima trajao transport do bolnice? A koliko su tek sigurne sada, kad nema rodilišta uopće, nego se ide trajektom (ili se zove trajekt, ako je noć) kad rodilišta na otoku nema? Mislim, ako uzmemo da te sekunde vise kao prijetnja nad svakim porodom.
Nisu li to vrlo, vrlo, vrlo dvostruki kriteriji?
Ja osobno, kao laik koji tu i tamo nešto pročita, čuje, gleda, vidi i razmišlja, sam došla do zaključka da se slažem s onima koji tvrde da se problemi u porodu mogu i trebaju prepoznati puno prije ikakve hitnosti. U tom svjetlu, i u svjetlu mojih sinjskih poroda, gdje se o meni prvi put brinula jedna osoba - primalja, a drugi put primalja i liječnik, gdje u rodilištu nije bilo drugog osoblja i operacijska sala je bila na 30-ak kilometara udaljenosti, smatram da je asistirani porod kod kuće uz sposobnu primalju koja zna svoj posao, sigurna rabota. Ne vidim ništa sporno da se na ozakonjenju takve porođajne skrbi radi usporedo s unapređivanjem skrbi u rodilištima.
Bojazan da se olako pristupa ohrabrivanju neasistiranih poroda i ja dijelim.
I Nena, kako sam ja shvatila ivaricu, ona je govorila samo o tome da je ona u Rodi insajder, a ti outsajder, pa je normalno da više zna o tome koliko su potpore izgubili za mpo.

----------


## vertex

Oprosti, ivarica, nisam te vidjela dok sam pisala. A i post mi je ogroman za nekoga tko nema vremena.

----------


## Tashunica

vertex nije za svaku komplikaciju potrebna operacijska sala, ali liječnici i babice koji znaju što trebaju napraviti jesu.
na kraju mog poroda ih je trebalo petero da malog izvuku živog vani. bio je polomljen, pun hematoma i bilo je komplikacija, ali je bio živ. da sam bila doma, ne bi bio.

----------


## vertex

Dakle, u Sinju bi ga bila izgubila. Tamo ih nema petero u smjeni. Ili bi te ona primalja koja ima vremena za tebe i prati te i brine o tebi na vrijeme poslala u Split?

----------


## Mima

Što se tiče sigurnosti i dvostrukih kriterija, nažalost smo ponekad u prilici vidjeti da niti prisutnost u bolnici ne garantira sto postotnu sigurnost i to ne radi težine komplikacije nego baš radi toga što se ne intervenira na vrijeme. 
Zato mi se ovo što je vertex napisala* "primalja koja ima vremena za tebe i prati te i brine o tebi "* čini jako važno.

----------


## Tashunica

dobro  vjerujem da bi ga i izvukli da ih je bilo manje, ali desilo se da sam sama u cijeloj rađaoni pa su svi bili tu.
a isto tako vjerujem da bi se prije dogodilo ovo drugo što si napisala, jer je i ovdje babica na početku poroda zvala doktora i objašnjavala mu zašto misli da to neće ići vaginalno.

----------


## Tashunica

> Zato mi se ovo što je vertex napisala* "primalja koja ima vremena za tebe i prati te i brine o tebi "* čini jako važno.


da i beni se ovo čini jako važno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Što se tiče sigurnosti i dvostrukih kriterija, nažalost smo ponekad u prilici vidjeti da niti prisutnost u bolnici ne garantira sto postotnu sigurnost i to ne radi težine komplikacije nego baš radi toga što se ne intervenira na vrijeme. 
> Zato mi se ovo što je vertex napisala* "primalja koja ima vremena za tebe i prati te i brine o tebi "* čini jako važno.


X
Tashunice, u svjetlu onoga što Odent govori ( nadam se da ovo neće odmah odbiti neke forumašice  :Smile:  , ali kad se već toliko on citira imam potrebu dodati svoja 2 centa ), 
ako je babica vidjela da to neće ići vaginalno, bilo bi bolje i za bebu i za tebe da su je poslušali i odmah krenuli na CR i izbjegli hematome i lomove  :Sad: .  
on smatra da je u današnje vrijeme, kada je CR relativno jednostavna i sigurna operacija (osobito u odnosu na ono prije 50 godina), besmisleno imati duge i teške porode pod dripom i svim što ide uz to.
jer na koncu su takvi porodi najteži za dijete i za majku, a često ionako završe CR.

kaže da je najčešća zabluda današnjih pokreta tzv. prirodnog poroda upravo u tome 
da se izbjegava CR pod svaku cijenu, kao da je to najveće "zlo", 
a ne prepoznaju koliko je "neprirodan" vaginalni porod problematičniji.

isto tako, ono što se meni čini da Odenta razlikuje od svih ostalih njegovih suvremenika u području rađanja (barem ovih meni poznatih),
je to da ističe kako nije dovoljno imati kratkoročne kriterije (morbiditet i mortalitet) kada razmišljamo o ishodima poroda,
jer cijeli niz studija i statistika na velikom broju ljudi pokazuje da "događaji" iz perioda trudnoće, poroda i prve godine života zaista utječu na ljudsko zdravlje (fizičko i mentalno) u odrasloj dobi.
inače bi Hrvatska imala jedne od najboljih statistika na svijetu; Odent kaže i da ih ima po današnjim kriterijima , kao, zašto onda niste zadovoljne  :Smile: ?
eto nismo jer znamo da ima još puno toga što bi moglo bolje, zato što zanmo da u te statistike ne ulaze dugoročne posljedice.

inače, u zadnje vrijeme jedva stižem pratiti forum, još rjeđe pisati.
pratila sam ovu raspravu i želim svim "ne-rodama" reći da  Rodi jest važno što javnost misli i čuti konstruktivnu kritiku.
ne znači ako ne napravimo sve kako javnost očekuje da vas uopće nismo čuli.
konkretno kroz ovu raspravu smo došli do toga da bi trebali kao udruga pojačati opet pritisak ka rodilištima,
da postanu što više ovakva kao u ovom citatu, a želim vas pozvati da nam pomognete u tome i pridružite se i vlastitim aktivizmom, ne nužno unutar udruge, u nastojanju i pritisku da rodlilišta postanu što više ovakva:




> mirna situacija, ugodna, po mogućnosti poznata okolina, malo više intime, osoba od povjerenja bi definitivno pozitivno utjecali na tok mog poroda.
> i onaj glupi CTG bi trebao biti manje ometajući, prijenosni i tiši.
> ...
> 
> mislim da bi u rodilištima umjesto bokseva trebale biti sobe za rađanje i da k rodilji i njenoj pratnji ulazi samo jedna osoba dok sve ide kako treba.

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunice, u svjetlu onoga što Odent govori ( nadam se da ovo neće odmah odbiti neke forumašice  , ali kad se već toliko on citira imam potrebu dodati svoja 2 centa ), 
> ako je babica vidjela da to neće ići vaginalno, bilo bi bolje i za bebu i za tebe da su je poslušali i odmah krenuli na CR i izbjegli hematome i lomove .  
> on smatra da je u današnje vrijeme, kada je CR relativno jednostavna i sigurna operacija (osobito u odnosu na ono prije 50 godina), besmisleno imati duge i teške porode pod dripom i svim što ide uz to.
> jer na koncu su takvi porodi najteži za dijete i za majku, a često ionako završe CR.
> 
> kaže da je najčešća zabluda današnjih pokreta tzv. prirodnog poroda upravo u tome 
> da se izbjegava CR pod svaku cijenu, kao da je to najveće "zlo", 
> a ne prepoznaju koliko je "neprirodan" vaginalni porod problematičniji.


slažem se s ovim u potpunosti.
puno toga bi bilo drugačije da se išlo odmah na carski.
često se pitam imaju li svi njegovi silni problemi s dišnim putevima ikakve veze s teškim porodom i činjenicom da je bio dva dana pod kisikom?!

----------


## mamma Juanita

tko će ga znat.
ja sam se isto sličnu stvar pitala u vezi svoje starije kćeri, 
ne u vezi disanja nego nekih drugih smetnji dok je bila manja.
ali što je bilo- bilo je...

----------


## betty blue

> slažem se s ovim u potpunosti.
> puno toga bi bilo drugačije da se išlo odmah na carski.
> često se pitam imaju li svi njegovi silni problemi s dišnim putevima ikakve veze s teškim porodom i činjenicom da je bio dva dana pod kisikom?!


ja se također slažem sa citiranim dijelom te me zanima:

kada bi svaki problematičan porod išao odmah na carski, kako sam Odent kaže da bi bilo bolje, koliki bi onda bio postotak carskih rezova u ukupnim porodima? 
i mislite li, u kontekstu rečenog, da su zbilja CR-i neopravdani, tj. da je njihov postotak neporavdan?

----------


## marta

Ukoliko bi poslusačli Odenta, dakle govorim o idealnoj situaciji vjerojatno bi carskih bilo desetak posto. To je u slucaju kad bi svi ostali porodjaji bili najblize moguce fizioloskom porodu. 
A da svaki problematicni porod u nasim rodilistima ode na carski vjerujem da bi ih bilo puno vise nego sad. No forsiraju se vaginalni.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> kada bi svaki problematičan porod išao odmah na carski, kako sam Odent kaže da bi bilo bolje, koliki bi onda bio postotak carskih rezova u ukupnim porodima? 
> i mislite li, u kontekstu rečenog, da su zbilja CR-i neopravdani, tj. da je njihov postotak neporavdan?


teško mi je na ovo odgovoriti u jednoj rečenici :Smile: .
ono što on preporučuje je da je zadatak u 21. stoljeću prepoznati temeljne potrebe žene koja rađa, a to je (u najkraćim crtama) osjećaj sigurnosti, privatnosti, neometanosti,
porod uz (idealno) jednu samozatajnu iskusnu primalju s niskom razinom adrenalina.
ako u takvim uvjetima porod zapne i mijenjanje okoline, položaja ili nečeg trećeg (u smislu postizanja većeg stupnja privatnosti i neometanosti )ne pomogne, 
onda je carski rez najbolje rješenje, jer obično takvi porodi (iz njegovog iskustva) ionako završe carskim.
a cilj je izbjeći težak, dugotrajan i kompliciran porod i hitan carski. "in labour, non-emergency caesarean" je najbolja opcija kada pričamo o CR i kada na drugoj strani vage imamo dugotrajan medikaliziran vaginalni porod.
kaže da je velika razlika između takvog ne-hitnog CR, kad je porod već započeo (ili spontanim trudovima ili spontanim pucanjem vodenjaka), 
što znači da je dijete dalo signal da je zrelo
(po najnovijim istraživanjima pokazalo se da djetetovo tijelo na neki način odašilje taj signal majčinom tijelu u trenutku kada su mu pluća sasvim zrela) i hitnog CR nakon sati i sati dripa.

e sad, kada bi se na taj način provodila svugdje praksa, vjerujem da bi rezultati bili bolji nego što su sada.
jer bi se više poroda moglo dogoditi bez operativnog završetka,
a istovremeno se ne bi forsirali vaginalni nasilni porodi koji trenutačno UOPĆE ne ulaze u statistiku pojedinih zemalja.

tako da mislim da nije rješenje nasilno snižavati postotak sekcija (kao što sam još prije par godina čula da se radi u UK, jer su dobili takvu direktivu-da smanje taj %),
jer to je apsurdno raditi na taj način.
treba u svim zdr. ustanovama omogućiti što veći stupanj privatnosti i neometanosti u porodu, pa će se puno intervencija moći izbjeći,
a carski rezovi će se raditi kada je potrebno i neće se čekati da svi alarmi zazvone kako bi se na njih odlučili.
problem je što danas rijetki prepoznaju koliko je ta privatnost bitna, jer jednostavno nemaju iskustva s potpuno neometanim porodima.
oni koji imaju iskustvo i s jednim i s drugim (Odent tu ima zaista ogromno iskustvo) tvrde da je ta razlika ili jako važna, ili čak presudna.

u knjizi "The Caesarean" je to dosta i detaljnoi i jednostavno opisano, ima je za posudbu i u Rodinoj knjižnici  :Wink: .

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Jednom sam već napisala, ali nije me nitko baš doživio, a meni se ne čini nevažnim ta diskusiju.
> Mislim da je naš zdravstveni sustav jako zbunjen po pitanju postojanja ili nepostojanja tih sekundi koje život znače. Jer, šta s malim rodilištima? Sinj nema operacijsku salu. Da se pojavilo komplikacija u kojoj su sekunde bile bitne, ja bi već dvaput umrla. Ok, jedan od tih puta.
> I Nena, kako sam ja shvatila ivaricu, ona je govorila samo o tome da je ona u Rodi insajder, a ti outsajder, pa je normalno da više zna o tome koliko su potpore izgubili za mpo.


Evo, ja sam te doživjela, ok si napisala,  :Smile: , jedino, nisu baš uvijek u pitanju sekunde, a ni CZ, meni je trebalo okrenuti, zarotirati dijete koje se nije spuštalo u kanal, to ni dežurna doktorica nije znala napraviti, čekala je stariju službu, ne znam zna li svaka primalja. 
Ne znam bih li ja to znala prepoznati doma (govorim o neasistiranom porodu)...

A ovo za MPO, na kraju ne mogu uopće povjerovati da mi se stavlja u usta nešto što nisam nijednom rekla, niti sam potegla tu temu, niti mi je pala na pamet, niti sam ijednom riječju spomenula da znam ili da ne znam koliko je Roda izgubila potpore zbog MPO.
Retorički izvrnutim pitanjima stječe se dojam  da sam se ja time bavila, a nisam.

Reagirala sam na izjavu "da je na forumu bilo protivnika Rodinim zalaganjima oko MPO", nešto takvo....
 Tu sam rekla da na forumu nisam primijetila veliko protivljenje, tek tu i tamo kakav "vjerski" istup,
već veliku podršku, masovno stavljanje avatara s porukom akcije, 
stvarno su se forumašice angažirale, a kod neasistiranog poroda doma ne vidim toliku podršku forumašica.
Po meni, te dvije stvari nisu uopće za usporedbu, dapače, suprotne su, i nisam se uopće time ni bavila.

Uglavnom, čini li se vama da je ovih 15 stranica bilo konstruktivno i informativno za nekoga koga zanima ova tematika?
Meni se rasprava čini dosta kvalitetnom i argumentiranom.

----------


## anchie76

> Reagirala sam na izjavu "da je na forumu bilo protivnika Rodinim zalaganjima oko MPO", nešto takvo....
> Tu sam rekla da na forumu nisam primijetila veliko protivljenje, tek tu i tamo kakav "vjerski" istup,
> već veliku podršku, masovno stavljanje avatara s porukom akcije, 
> stvarno su se forumašice angažirale, a kod neasistiranog poroda doma ne vidim toliku podršku forumašica.
> Po meni, te dvije stvari nisu uopće za usporedbu, dapače, suprotne su, i nisam se uopće time ni bavila.


Roda se ne bavi neasistiranim porodima, niti ih forsira niti propagira.  Dozvoljavamo da se takve priče objavljuju na našem forumu, i to je to.  Obzirom da nemamo akciju vezano neasistirane porode ne vidim zašto bi itko stavljao avatar o neasistiranom.  I da mi to propagiramo, onda bismo taj avatar omogućili u galeriji. No nemamo ni avatare za sve stvari koje propagiramo, a kamoli za one koje ne propaigramo.

Dakle, ne kužim paralelu s MPO jer Roda nikad nije imala akciju vezano za neasistirane porode.

Moram priznati da je postojanje ove teme veliko priznanje našim curama i pomacima koji se dešavaju u našem društvu.  Prije par godina, na ovakvim temama su se lomila koplja oko asistiranog poroda kod kuće, a sada se lome oko neasistiranih. Čini se da ideja poroda kod kuće uz asistenciju (za što se Roda zalaže) uopće više nije strana nikome.  To je svakako pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> X
> 
> pratila sam ovu raspravu i želim svim "ne-rodama" reći da  Rodi jest važno što javnost misli i čuti konstruktivnu kritiku.
> ne znači ako ne napravimo sve kako javnost očekuje da vas uopće nismo čuli.
> konkretno kroz ovu raspravu smo došli do toga da bi trebali kao udruga pojačati opet pritisak ka rodilištima,
> da postanu što više ovakva kao u ovom citatu, a želim vas pozvati da nam pomognete u tome i pridružite se i vlastitim aktivizmom, ne nužno unutar udruge, u nastojanju i pritisku da rodlilišta postanu što više ovakva:


mirna situacija, ugodna, po mogućnosti poznata okolina, malo više intime, osoba od povjerenja bi definitivno pozitivno utjecali na tok mog poroda.
i onaj glupi CTG bi trebao biti manje ometajući, prijenosni i tiši.
...

mislim da bi u rodilištima umjesto bokseva trebale biti sobe za rađanje i da k rodilji i njenoj pratnji ulazi samo jedna osoba dok sve ide kako treba.


----ovakvi postovi, kao mamme Juanite, ostavljaju nadu da ipak nije sve rečeno u vjetar, Juanita- thanks!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> X
> 
> pratila sam ovu raspravu i želim svim "ne-rodama" reći da  Rodi jest važno što javnost misli i čuti konstruktivnu kritiku.
> ne znači ako ne napravimo sve kako javnost očekuje da vas uopće nismo čuli.
> konkretno kroz ovu raspravu smo došli do toga da bi trebali kao udruga pojačati opet pritisak ka rodilištima,
> da postanu što više ovakva kao u ovom citatu, a želim vas pozvati da nam pomognete u tome i pridružite se i vlastitim aktivizmom, ne nužno unutar udruge, u nastojanju i pritisku da rodlilišta postanu što više ovakva:


mirna situacija, ugodna, po mogućnosti poznata okolina, malo više intime, osoba od povjerenja bi definitivno pozitivno utjecali na tok mog poroda.
i onaj glupi CTG bi trebao biti manje ometajući, prijenosni i tiši.
...

mislim da bi u rodilištima umjesto bokseva trebale biti sobe za rađanje i da k rodilji i njenoj pratnji ulazi samo jedna osoba dok sve ide kako treba.


----ovakvi postovi, kao mamme Juanite, ostavljaju nadu da ipak nije sve rečeno u vjetar, Juanita- thanks! :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

hvala Nena-Jabuka :Smile: ,
nije u vjetar, vjerujem da svi iz ovakvih rasprava možemo ponešto naučiti.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> meni je trebalo okrenuti, zarotirati dijete koje se nije spuštalo u kanal, to ni dežurna doktorica nije znala napraviti, čekala je stariju službu, ne znam zna li svaka primalja. 
> Ne znam bih li ja to znala prepoznati doma (govorim o neasistiranom porodu)...


Ovo je bilo i kod mene.
Dr na specijalizaciji nalegla mi je na trbuh nekoliko puta, kao, sad će izgon. Viče na mene da ne tiskam dovoljno.
Ne ide pa ne ide. Pozvala je stariju službu. Došao dr. Dotad sam, naravno, ležala.

Kaže on: "Dijete se nije spustilo. Treba se zarotirati glavica, da bi mogla proći. Glavica je oblikom kao jaje, zdjelica isto. Moraju se poklopiti da bi glavica prošla. Vi sad ustanite, šetajte po rađaonici, a u trudu se naslonite npr. na krevet, prodišite dobro trudove, i to će ići."
Dakle, intervencija nije bila potrebna. A mlada dr je (nepotrebno) nabijala djetetovu glavicu na kosti zdjelice.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Evo sad kad sam dobila odgovor  :Smile:  i pročitala post mamme Juanite gdje kaže "u nastojanju i pritisku da rodlilišta postanu što više ovakva..." opet ću ponoviti. Stvarno ne znam kolika je vaša zasluga, ali znam da vas u našem rodilištu spominju (doduše, često više u sarkastičnom kontekstu, ali...). I još jednom - nemam ni jednu jedinu primjedbu na naše rodilište. Dogovor s rodiljom, izbjegavanja intervencija tijekom poroda, davanje djeteta na podoj odmah nakon poroda, pomoć oko dojenja, nerazdvajanje mame i bebe, osoblje koje zaista na svako pitanje daje odgovor (a pitanja je puuuuno)... ni ne znam što još nabrajati, sve je to ušlo u praksu. Sve to nije ništa teško niti neizvodivo. I sigurna sam, sve to može postati stvarnost svakog hrvatskog rodilišta.
Samo nemojte da takva akcija ostane u sjeni (prešutnog) podržavanja nečeg nelegalnog. Jer porod kod kuće nije legalan, da jest - bio bi asistiran. 

I na kraju, mislim da ne mogu objektivno raspravljati o ovoj temi, upravo zato jer je meni u rodilištu bilo lijepo, a doma ne bi rodila ni da mi asistira Odent himself. Ali volim se javiti čisto da oborim onu tezu da u rodilištu nema lijepih prirodnih poroda  :Razz:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Pčelice, baš mi je drago zbog tebe i tvoje djece  :Smile: .
o kojem se rodilištu radi (ako nije tajna) i na koji to, khm, način spominju Rodu   :Grin:  ?

ja sam isto bila vrlo zadovoljna svojim drugim porodom u (riječkom) rodilištu,
žao mi je što su se neke ne baš pozitivne promjene od tada dogodile baš u Rijeci  :Undecided:  .

"sanjam" o tome da jednog dana u HR imamo otprilike onakvu perinatalnu skrb
o kakvoj sam pisala u prethodnim postovima, da imamo obrazovane,
iskusne, samostalne i "neinterventne" primalje koje zbilja razumiju fiziologiju poroda i potrebu žene za sigurnošću i mirom i u bolnicama i izvan njih,
da imamo liječnike koji s njima surađuju i  tu su da pruže najbolju moguću skrb svima onima kojima je potrebna dodatna skrb,
da su porodi u bolnici sigurni i sretni događaji za sve sa najboljim praksama,
 a da istovremeno imamo i mogućnost asistiranog poroda kod kuće potkrijepljenog svom potrebnom logistikom i dobro povezanog sa sustavom koji ga ne obeshrabruje.
znam da je to samo san, ali možda se kroz vrijeme uspijemo barem malo približiti tome.
u takvom sustavu skrbi vjerojatno ne bi bilo potrebe za neasistiranim porodima, jer velika većina tih žena koje su tako rodile su prije toga tražile med. asistenciju ali ju nisu uspjele naći izvan bolničkog sustava od kojeg su (iz raznoraznih razloga) zazirale.
sve je to važno i međusobno povezano i na svemu tome treba raditi, 
ali slažem se da većina žena i sada i u budućnosti će rađati u zdravstv. ustanovama i da u to trebamo uložiti još jako puno energije.

----------


## Val

> ----ovakvi postovi, kao mamme Juanite, ostavljaju nadu da ipak nije sve rečeno u vjetar, Juanita- thanks!


evo, isto sam pomislila.  :Smile: 

a, moram priznat da me jako žalosti ovo što je pisala Vertex.
možda bismo se trebali malo više pozabavit manjim rodilištima.

----------


## suncokret

> evo, isto sam pomislila. 
> 
> a, moram priznat da me jako žalosti ovo što je pisala Vertex.
> možda bismo se trebali malo više pozabavit manjim rodilištima.


mislim da je neminovno da rodilišta i ostale zdravstvene ustanove počnu raditi prema zakonima tržišta, time će svi oni koji će uložiti u opremu i osoblje ostati raditi, a oni koji će imati premalo pacijenata (iz bilo kojeg razloga) zatvarati vrata
pretpostavljam da ni u njemačkoj situacija ne bi bila danas ovakva da nema te tržišne komponente

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pčelice, baš mi je drago zbog tebe i tvoje djece .
> o kojem se rodilištu radi (ako nije tajna) i na koji to, khm, način spominju Rodu  ?


Dubrovačko rodilište.
A Rode...  
Kad sam rodila dijete od 4400 g bez epiziotomije i bez pucanja dr. je komentirao "vidiš da one Rode imaju pravo".
A kad s psam prvi put došla lanom poroda odmah se prepao "nemojte molim vas Roda zahtjeve"  :Grin:  Vjerujem da je pri tom mislio na odbijanje brijanja, klistira  i sl. jer je za moj plan poroda rekao da je i inače takva praksa u rodilištu te ne tražim ništa posebno (molila sam da me se pita prije eventualne intervencije, da mi se beba odmah da na podoj, da ne režu odmah pupkovinu...).

U dva poroda nisam vidjela ni čula ctg, nisam ležala, nisam potpisivala nikakve bjanko papire, nitko me nije ni najmanje gnjavio. Oba puta sam šetala okolo (s mužem) do tiskanja i tek onda išla u rađaonu i obavila što sam imala. Lijepo bi mi po dolasku pokazali moj krevet i pustili me na miru do tiskanja (tu i tamo bi me babice došle povirit kako sam).

----------


## Indi

*Pčelice,* čitam tvoje postove o našem rodilištu i "čudom se čudim" jer moje iskustvo je suprotno tvome. Drago mi je radi tebe i tvoga iskustva.

Znam da može biti tako, ali ja nisam imala sreće, kao ni većina mojih prijateljica koje su doživjele: rezanje, manipuliranje, prisiljavanje na drip, neprimjereno ophođenje s njima i rečenice tip: što ste dolazili roditi, ako ne mislite uzeti drip ili kao što su babice mene komentirale: što si ja dozvoljavam jer sam odbila drip.

Da ne spominjem da me ta jedna primalja skoro doslovno natjerala da legnem i stavim ctg iako sam joj više puta jasno rekla da mi je lakše prošetavati trudove, da mi je teže ležati, da ne želim ići leći itd. itd.

Dalje, da ne govorim da mi je doktor nalegao na stomak iako je maleckoj glava već bila vani, pa kad mi je rodnica eksplodirala, onda su rekli da je beba zakačila ramenom, istina, ali bi li tako bilo da mi nije nalijegao i pritiskao stomak, sumnjam da bi bilo u tolikoj mjeri.



Mnoge strane su pozitivne u našem rodilištu i puno pozitivnije i bolje nego u mnogim rodilištima, no i dalje to ne znači da se stvari ne mogu promijeniti još više na bolje. Tu posebice mislim na dio osoblja koji bi morao pod hitno promijeniti stav prema nama rodiljama kao prema pacijenticama koje tu trebaju doći, bezpogovorno šutjeti i raditi sve što oni kažu i kako kažu. A ako odbijemo, onda se skanjivaju i napadačkim stavom nas pokušaju natjerati na ono što oni misle da je ispravno.

Kad bih zanemarila sve te "tehničke" strane poroda, ne mogu i ne želim zanemariti način ophođenja, tonove i pokušaje manipulacija koje sam doživjela kao napad na moju kompetenciju da kao rodilja sama odlučim da želim prirodan poroda, ako je s porodom do toga trenutka sve u redu i nemapotrebe za ikakvim intervencijama.

Da ne bi bilo zabune, ima tamo divnih primalja i sestara, hvala Bogu na njima, posebice jedna kojoj bih digla spomenik jer me držala u naručju tijekom šivanja i tješila kao da mi je majka rođena jer samo šivanje i sve što je slijedilo nakon njega mi je bilo daleko teže i traumatičnije nego najbolniji trudovi i tranzicija....

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Joj Indi, ovo baš loše zvuči.
Ne znam... kod mene su oba poroda kratko trajala i stvarno mi je bilo lijepo, većinu osoblja i danas rado sretnem na ulici, a s primaljom sam se i neki dan napričala u butizi.
I, kao što sam već pisala, većina mojih prijateljica ima lijepa iskustva.
Nadam se da si kod nas ti iznimka  :Smile:  i da će ti slijedeći put biti puno puno ljepše.

----------


## vertex

Val, šta ti je žalosno od onoga što sam ja pisala?

----------


## Val

> Val, šta ti je žalosno od onoga što sam ja pisala?


pa pisala si o situacijama u Sinju i Lošinju. to me žalosti.
žalosti me što osim o samom porodu i bebi, žene (i nj. muževi) moraju razmišljat i planirat kako će doći do rodilišta.

a, vezano za situacije-sekunda ili ne-neke stvari se skuže ranije neke ne. i mislim da to nije ono oko čega se koplja trebaju lomit.
jer svaka žena je individua i na probleme reagira različito. ako treba, mogu pojasnit.
ležala sam na patologiji trudnoće i žena do mene je imala problema sa tlakom. ti problemi pojavili su se i kod mene, samo u nešto blažem obliku.
no, kod mene se, u sekundi, dogodilo to da je tlak totalno podivljao i ja završila na hitnom CR, a ona je, na kraju, rodila prirodno.
a u startu je izgledalo kao da će biti obrnuto. tako da pravila nema!!

----------


## vertex

Što se Sinja tiče,  s njim nema ništa žalosno (meni). Ja sam iz Splita, tamo sam išla rađati baš da bi imala pogodnosti malog rodilišta, koje je uz to i "Prijatelj djece". Spremala sam se i s prvom bebom, ali A. je bio na zadak, i na zadak se i rodio u Splitu. 
Kod Lošinja je meni žao to što više nemaju rodilište. Ali ne znam koji ga otok ima, nijedan, valjda? Ovi naši srednjedalmatinski ga nemaju.

Moja poanta je bila da se u slučaju sinjskog rodilišta (da se zadržim na njemu, jer samo s njim imam iskustva) daje povjerenje da će jedna primalja (koja nije samostalna, kao što bi trebale biti primalje na kućnim porodima) i jedan liječnik/liječnica znati na vrijeme prepoznati mogućnost komplikacije koja zahtijeva transfer u bolnicu, odnosno da će moći manje komplikacije riješiti sami. I to se i događa. Mislim da je tu sigurnosna situacija vrlo slična onoj kod kućnog poroda uz asistenciju samostalne primalje. 

Pčelice Maro, bojim se da statistika ipak nije na tvojoj strani, na nivou Hrvatske. Mislim da je klima među porodničarima ipak pretežno takva da se na ženu gleda kao objekt i da se uhodane rutine stavljaju ispred potreba rodilje. Što se mene tiče, ne moramo ići ni u kakve grozne priče (a kakvih sasvim sigurno ima, pa i ako odbacimo sve one prenapuhane, još uvijek ih ostaje puno previše autentičnih - ja ih čujem u svojoj okolini, od razumnih i prizemljenih žena, kojima vjerujem onoliko koliko uopće čovjek može nečemu i nekome vjerovati). Dakle, maknimo sve zaista ružne slučajeve, za koje su odgovorni loši ljudi kakvih ima u baš svakoj profesiji na svijetu. Maknimo sve prenapuhane priče, koih sigurno ima. Ono što ostaje je, recimo, moj prvi porod. Iz kojeg nemam traume, rado ga se sjećam, i nakon kojeg sam bila euforična danima. Činjenica jest da sam tijekom tog poroda, rizičnog jer je bio na zadak, pregledana milijun puta, bolno, od milijun različitih liječnika od kojih mi se većina nije obratila riječju niti me pogledala u oči. Zašto me pregledi u Sinju nisu boljeli, ali nimalo? Jer su napravljeni nježno i brižno. Činjenica je da su o meni razgovarali u mojoj prisutnosti kao da nisam tu. Do komentara  tipa: Ona je ogromna, mogla bi ona to (molim lijepo, vitka trudnica od metar osamdeset). Ništa strašno, naravno. Ali neukusno i nepotrebno. I malo kao da su zaboravili da sam živa, šta ne? Činjenica je da sam satima bila sama samcata u boxu, posjeti babice su trajali nekoliko sekundi. Imala sam dva sata neizdrživ nagon za tiskanjem koji sam pokušavala suspregnuti, ležeći cijelo vrijeme na leđima jer ctg nije drugačije radio. Zamolila sam babicu da stane malo kraj mene, ona je rekla - pa znate koliko ih ima koje rađaju, ja sam rekla - ma da, da, naravno, nema veze. Na kraju sam bila toliko željna ljudskog dodira da sam babicu koja je došla u sljedećem posjetu jednostavno uhvatila za ruku, a ona je ruku istrgla. Pa ono - jedan lagani stisak s njene strane i riječ utjehe - nije da uzimaju toliko vremena i živaca. I tako, dosadno je već ovo nabrajanje. I pazi - ja sam njima bila idealna rodilja. Ishvalili su me samo tako na kraju. I meni je taj porod bio lijep, jer sam ja sebe ubacila u svoj film. Imala sam odmak od osoblja i situacije, percipirala sam mentalno stvari o kojima pričam kao loše, ali sam se od njih emotivno poprilično ogradila, ubacila sam se u neki svoj film i proživljavala svoj porod iznutra. 
I tako, nikakvih zlih ljudi nije bilo na tom porodu. Samo puno ljudi koji imaju još puno prostora za napredovanje u nekim segmentima svoje profesije. Takva su pretežno iskustva kruga žena oko mene, iako među njima ima više i manje zadovoljnih.

----------


## vertex

Ajme forme posta, katastrofa  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ajme forme posta, katastrofa  .


 :Grin:  shvatili smo

Meni je ova priča od Indi pretužna i jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da pričamo o istoj ustanovi (ali znam da ona ne laže  :Smile: ). Možda ja stvarno uvijek imam sreće s doktorima, na oba poroda mi je bio isti dr, ali upoznala sam 4 različite babice (2 para) i sve su mi bile super. Sve su mi se predstavile imenom i mene oslovljavale imenom, zadnji put me jedna masirala i objašnjavala mm-u kako to treba raditi, poslije mi je pričala o svoijim malenima i pokazivala mi njihove slike... Teško mi je zamisliti ih neljubazne i nehumane, a opet, svi imamo loše dane. Ne znam....

----------


## Val

> Što se Sinja tiče, s njim nema ništa žalosno (meni). Ja sam iz Splita, tamo sam išla rađati baš da bi imala pogodnosti malog rodilišta, koje je uz to i "Prijatelj djece". Spremala sam se i s prvom bebom, ali A. je bio na zadak, i na zadak se i rodio u Splitu. 
> Kod Lošinja je meni žao to što više nemaju rodilište. Ali ne znam koji ga otok ima, nijedan, valjda? Ovi naši srednjedalmatinski ga nemaju.


možda sinjsko rodilište je prijatelj djece, ali meni je tužno da nema oper.dvoranu.
što je sa hitnim slučajevima (npr.  porod ide super, krene izgon, a beba pružu najprije rukicu van-što onda-hitan transport do Splita)?
meni je to neprihvatljivo i tužno. ne spočitavam rodilištu već našem zdrav.sustavu. ispada da ni žene ni bebe nisu bitne.

----------


## sladjanaf

gledala sam nedavno na tv-u prilog o sinjskom rodilištu
i ravnatelj je rekao da će ih najvjerojatnije zatvoriti
i to baš iz tog razloga - jer nemaju uvjete za CR
i da svi komplicirani slučajevi moraju u Split
a to je dosta rizično

----------


## vertex

> što je sa hitnim slučajevima (npr.  porod ide super, krene izgon, a beba pružu najprije rukicu van-što onda-hitan transport do Splita)?


Baš neobično da si izabrala taj primjer, jer je upravo tako rođena moja M  :Smile: . Rodila se s ručicom pored glave. Babica je mislila da bi moglo doći do pucanja međice, ali nije. Samo je opako peklo od rastezanja.

Mislim da su financije glavni razlog mogućnosti zatvaranja, ali moja saznanja su iz rekla - kazala izvora. Moja ginekologica nije imala ništa protiv moje namjere da tamo rodim, a i prošli put sam imala toplu preporuku za Sinj od tadašnje ginekologice.

----------


## ina33

Vertex, baš OK post - ovaj dugački, vidim tu poantu.

----------


## Angie75

> Kod Lošinja je meni žao to što više nemaju rodilište. Ali ne znam koji ga otok ima, nijedan, valjda? Ovi naši srednjedalmatinski ga nemaju.


Da, Lošinj je imao rodilište (znam jer sam ja rođena u njemu), ali nije imao ginekologe  :Grin: 
Mene je porodio (osim što me, jelte, rodila mama) urolog, a moju sestru doktor za vene.
Dakle, u rodilištu je radio onaj riječki doktor koji je taj mjesec dežurao u Malom Lošinju....
Babice su bile glavne, znam da moja mama pamti moj porod kao traumatičniji zbog lošije babice.

----------


## apricot

> Mene je porodio urolog, a moju sestru doktor za vene.


Oprosti, ali ovako napisano mi je  :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

Znam, i meni  :Grin:

----------


## Indi

*Pčelice*, doista mislim da imaš sreće, kao i dio žena svakako, ali jednostavno realnost je takva da su u našoj bolnici ipak nužne promjene, ali prvenstveno u mentalnim sklopovima.

Eh, što bih dala da mi sljedeći put bude sestra Valerija koja mi je predivna: topla, srdačna, otvorena.

Zaboravila sam reći da je meni na porodu bila jedna mlada pripravnica koja mi je masirala leđa tijekom truda: i u njoj vidim nadu da stvari krenu na bolje, ako se ne "programira" na "staru školu". Inače, bila je na praksi ili seminaru u Varaždinu pa je očito od tamo pokupila dobar pristup. 

Na Pričama s poroda imaš moju i Asimoninu priču s poroda, ako te zanimaju detalji.
A mogu te uputiti i na temu moga iskustva s dr.K kad sam došla na dan termina: nitko u životu me nije više pokušao omalovažiti i izmanipulirati kao on. No, dobro. 
Sljedeći put će biti bolje jer neću biti pristojna kao prvi put, tj. povodit ću se za tobom i nositi plan želja bez dodatnih rasprava.

----------

